# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/03



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy that Lesnar is gonna be there, his presence alone can help imrpove a show.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

6am Sunday, already a raw thread? Lol ok


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ThunderJet88 said:


> 6am Sunday, already a raw thread? Lol ok


Well, it's Midday here and i started it now whilst i can be bothered. 

So.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ThunderJet88 said:


> 6am Sunday, already a raw thread? Lol ok


More time to build anticipation for what will be an incredible* show :mark::mark::mark:

* The show will probably suck


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

A lot of good stuff could and should happen on this show. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

They better make a tribute show to the Piper this Raw.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Let's go Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark:. Im praying for another epic brawl :Brock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoping and expecting a big tribute to Mr.Piper. 

I do hope they have a good follow up to the Lesnar/Taker stuff, and hope they havn't blown their wad too early. Don't just have them both come out separately and cut promos, keep up the momentum and continue this hate feud into full gear.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Brock said:


> I do hope they have a good follow up to the Lesnar/Taker stuff, and hope they havn't blown their wad too early. Don't just have them both come out separately and cut promos, keep up the momentum and continue this hate feud into full gear.


This time they should fight with steel chairs :mark: :mark: . Sadly its not gonna happen


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

As much as i don't have an issue with it in certain feuds, i can't say i wish to see any 'hokey' stuff from Taker this time around, like involving magical effects etc. Keep it as real as possible please.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery

Brock is on Raw yesssssssss

Also I hope theres a Roddy tribute


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah!!
One more day!!

I will be there. 
FRONT ROW. 
Ringside. 

I will experience a ten bell salute live :frown2:
Nobody wants to experience one of those. On TV, in the crowd, at home, anywhere. But I know this city will cheer LOUD for Roddy Piper.
For me, I used to live in Portland. He is a Portland legend. 
Also, last year, he revived Portland Wrestling (Uncut) where his son actually wrestled. 
Also BROCK FRIGGIN LESNAR. 
Back to the place where he gave Michael Cole and a "cameraman" an F5. 
Will Taker show up with him? 

Divas!! I'm not holding my breath, but I REALLY want Bayley to debut tomorrow. That hometown pop in Hugplex City, would be EPIC.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tribute show or legit Raw?

Do they have enough weeks left between now and SS to do a proper tribute show?


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Tribute show or legit Raw?
> 
> Do they have enough weeks left between now and SS to do a proper tribute show?


I don't remember, did they go all out when Dusty passed away?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Los Matadores, Lucha Dragons, Stardust/Neville getting recognized in the WWE.Com preview but not the "Diva Revolution."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Judging by this preview, this Raw is gonna suck. Only thing worth watching for is Lesnar, Rollins, Wyatt, Reigns and Ambrose. And sadly, looks like Taker won't be there.

Oh and I forgot. NO CENA! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ThunderJet88 said:


> 6am Sunday, already a raw thread? Lol ok


Used to be like that all the time a while back. Mods have lives too you know. :mj2

But seriously. hope it's a good show, been enjoying Cesaro/Owens. fresh feud. Rusev has also been surprisingly making this Ziggler feud A LOT more enjoyable without Ziggler actually being in the picture which is odd as fuck :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock pretty much has to kick somebody's ass to keep the momentum going. He can't follow that brawl with a simple appearance where Heyman talks and he just stands there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Looking forward to hopefully 2 diva matches for the third week in a row and for New Day to outshine the masked goons and the PTP. Loving Owens and Ceasaro right now and also they need to take the US Title off off ol broken nose now.


BROCK LESNAR is always nice to have around.

Gonna bawl at the Piper stuff for realises though. It best be an awesome video and 10 Bell.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Los Matadores, Lucha Dragons, Stardust/Neville getting recognized in the WWE.Com preview but not the "Diva Revolution."
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Didn't even mention Piper either. :no:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Brock pretty much has to kick somebody's ass to keep the momentum going. He can't follow that brawl with a simple appearance where Heyman talks and he just stands there.


Yup, if we get just a standard Heyman promo with Brock standing next to him, it'll be shit IMO. They need to keep the momentum up.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Last week's Raw was pretty meh, so following WWE logic, this one will flat out suck, and next week's one will be decent. Might give it a miss this week.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Going live, should be alright but damn the Piper tribute is gonna be rough


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lesnar on RAW, I always look forward to that. Hopefully the Undertaker will be on RAW as well, to follow up their awesome brawl from two weeks ago.

Also looking forward to Ambrose, Wyatt, Owens, the divas stuff. Should hopefully be a good RAW. I've honestly been enjoying RAW as of late.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

The Piper tribute video will be an emotional watch because if there's one thing WWE can do superbly, it's create an excellent tribute video to honour the life and/or career of one of their Legends or Superstars/Divas. So I expect Roddy to be honoured greatly.

On another note, there's aspects of Raw that I'm really looking forward to this week, the Divas being top of that list now after Owens' and Rollins' momentum has been severely damaged with poor booking. (Both of them are still class though)
Hopefully we'll get to see Sasha and Becky in competing in singles action, either against each other or not, I'm not too fussed as long as they get a good amount of time.

Oh, and a Bayley debut would be mint!

Other than the Divas, it's probably the shenanigans that The New Day could well and truly get up to which is the next most exciting thing I can think of at the minute because I'm expecting a (sadly) now generic 'Suplex City' promo from Heyman with Brock. If he could prove me wrong kick fuck out of some people though, or if 'Taker showed up, that would be canny cool.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Stardust vs Neville should be MOTN I guess. Hope to hear a nice Heyman speech and sad that Cena won't be there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RAW is BORK?!??! I'm down for that :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Expecting a tribute to Piper on RAW and an even bigger one on the Network.

I guess we won't be getting that third Wyatt family member this week, since it seems Rose has been wrestling with Maddox on live events this weekend as Beef Mode :drake1


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RAW has indeed been on a roll but this thread has remained unbearable still during each show. Looking forward to alot of nitpicking and over analyzing every little insignificant thing, to those posters I say enjoy your misery lol.
*



It's Yersel! said:


> The Piper tribute video will be an emotional watch because if there's one thing WWE can do superbly, it's create an excellent tribute video to honour the life and/or career of one of their Legends or Superstars/Divas. So I expect Roddy to be honoured greatly.
> 
> On another note, there's aspects of Raw that I'm really looking forward to this week, the Divas being top of that list now after Owens' and Rollins' momentum has been severely damaged with poor booking. (Both of them are still class though)
> Hopefully we'll get to see Sasha and Becky in competing in singles action, either against each other or not, I'm not too fussed as long as they get a good amount of time.
> ...


*Oh hells to the yeah.*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *RAW has indeed been on a roll but this thread has remained unbearable still during each show. Looking forward to alot of nitpicking and over analyzing every little insignificant thing, to those posters I say enjoy your misery lol.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The thought of an impromptu Becky vs Bayley match is just, :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'd expect a 10 bell ring with the roster on the stage and a video package for Piper like they did with Rhodes. I don't know if the story about the WWE yanking his legends contract over what happened between Austin and he is true but i'd expect the WWE to still do the right thing and at least dedicate a few minutes to Piper.

Other than that, i'm looking foward to Lesnar and the divas revolution.

I just think that it says something when your preview showcases Stardust and Neville, Los jobberdores and Lucha dragons.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I suspect they'll feature reigns and ambrose heavily with no cena


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

https://twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/627988246052515840


@itsBayleyWWE 
With #RAW being in my hometown tomorrow night, maybe I'll go visit my Mom..& have her drop me off at the arena..& sneak into some luggage.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> I suspect they'll feature reigns and ambrose heavily with no cena


:yes :yes :yes
:dance

I hope Cena's ok, but if it means more Ambreigns, so be it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Too bad its PG and they can't say Reigns was kidnapped is why he wasn't on television last week.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ted said:


> Too bad its PG and they can't say Reigns was kidnapped is why he wasn't on television last week.


True, but I'm sure Vince & "_creative_" will come up with some net-o reasons why Roman wasn't there last week..........


:jbl "_So* MAGGLE* where was Roman the future face of the company Regins last week?_"


:cole "_Well John turns out Roman was out stick with a tummy bug and instead of getting everyone else sick he stayed home, where his daughter made his chicken soup_."


:jbl "_HA, she's such a sweetie much better than cuter than Steph Curry's little girl_."



or they could say........


:jbl "_So *MAGGLE* what happened to the Soman Superman Roam Regins last week?_"


:cole "_Turns out John that very bad man Bray Wyatt locked Roman in a closet during a surprise sleep over the two had. My sources say Bray wanted to make peace but instead that dirty do do head Luke Harper jumped Roman from behind and stuff a dirty sock down his mouth and Bray locked him away._"


:jbl "_Well is he okay?_"


:cole _"I think a *SUPERMAN PUNCH* to the Wyatt family will certain cheer him up._"


:jbl "_Yes *MAGGLE,* it certainly will and the whole WWE Universe will be cheering n as well_." 



But it will probably be something like this......


:jbl "_So *MAGGLE *any news on Roman Regins last week? I mean what's more important that Monday Night Raw._"


:cole "_How about a little charity John?_"


:jbl "_What?_"


:cole "_My sources tell me that on his way to Raw Roman pass a family on the road with a flat tire. He pulled over his car & offered it to the family as Roman with his super human heart & strength pulled that families car to the nearest gas station to get towed, then he ran into a homeless family so he bought them dinner and...._"


(meanwhile over at the gorilla position)


:vince3 " _NO...NO you idiots it was *JOHN, JOHN I SAY*, it was John who fed that homeless family AFTER he not only fixed his own nose but donated* BOTH* his kidneys to sick kids before amazing doctors as it turns out John could grow both his kidneys back because he's the second coming of Jesus and...._"

:trips10 "But it was Titus who fed that family."


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad its PG and they can't say Reigns was kidnapped is why he wasn't on television last week.
> ...


This person sees the future!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

its been a while since i've watched RAW live. last time i watched it, it was on at 10am (15 hours and 20 mins from now)

still the same? (im from australia)


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler is advertised to make an appearance.



KENNY said:


> its been a while since i've watched RAW live. last time i watched it, it was on at 10am (15 hours and 20 mins from now)
> 
> still the same? (im from australia)


Yes, 10am on FOX8 to watch it live.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

KENNY said:


> its been a while since i've watched RAW live. last time i watched it, it was on at 10am (15 hours and 20 mins from now)
> 
> still the same? (im from australia)





Antetokounmpo said:


> Dolph Ziggler is advertised to make an appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 10am on FOX8 to watch it live.


Must be awesome watching it in the morning (I'm from England, UK). I have to stay up till 1AM if I want to watch it, so majority of the time I download it the next day due to work. Only time I ever stay up now is if it's a MASSIVELY pumped up RAW or a PPV.

I remember when I was younger and watched Smackdown on a satuday morning. I was actually excited to get up and switch it on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cazwell said:


> Must be awesome watching it in the morning (I'm from England, UK). I have to stay up till 1AM if I want to watch it, so majority of the time I download it the next day due to work. Only time I ever stay up now is if it's a MASSIVELY pumped up RAW or a PPV.
> 
> I remember when I was younger and watched Smackdown on a satuday morning. I was actually excited to get up and switch it on.


I still remember the days when I was young and got up at 5am to watch WCW (1996-1999) :lmao


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see Sasha, Cesaro, and Lana.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the Piper tribute more than anything else. WWE always does their promo packages well and I'm sure to be a emotional wreck after it airs. I hope it's a good episode of Raw, my expectations are low.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Raw is Axel


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for 205 mentions of Cena's broken nose.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock is bound to fuck more shit up tonight


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

We can only dream...​


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Bayley sucks.Please WWE don't debut her on main roster,she will be worst diva jobber ever!

#AllRedEverything for Divas champ:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

:cena4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Monday Night Raw: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition :Brock

and watch Cena will be back on Raw tonight :cena6


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> WWE Monday Night Raw: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition :Brock
> 
> and watch Cena will be back on Raw tonight :cena6


Hey anything to keep us from a Kane world title match.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> WWE Monday Night Raw: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition :Brock
> 
> and watch Cena will be back on Raw tonight :cena6


Better be prepared for tonight :WHYYY3


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please F5 JBL this time Lesnar.

Divas. Potential Bayley appearance.
Stardust.
The New Day!!!!!!

I love when WWE comes to my city.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Better be prepared for tonight :WHYYY3


Oh I am preparing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So which lucky city is hosting RAW tonight? Could be a pretty good show. Of course , I had these aspirations for RAW crushed many times, so I wont be shocked, if it sucks. Brock will need to have a strong follow up to his last appearance.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

San Jose.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So which lucky city is hosting RAW tonight? Could be a pretty good show. Of course , I had these aspirations for RAW crushed many times, so I wont be shocked, if it sucks. Brock will need to have a strong follow up to his last appearance.


My city!!

Shark City!
Suplex City.
Hugplex City.
San Jose.

I'm so pumped!! First row seats!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sprowston Stud said:


> My city!!
> 
> Shark City!
> Suplex City.
> ...


I should have realized that. I could have gone to the show in Sacramento but wasnt able. Totally forgot that it was this week. San Jose will be a good crowd! Hope the show is memorable.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Taker coming back has renewed some of my interest in Raw. Not sure it will be a good show, but the build to this match should be epic.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I should have realized that. I could have gone to the show in Sacramento but wasnt able. Totally forgot that it was this week. San Jose will be a good crowd! Hope the show is memorable.


Oooh for sure. Yeah, we're always a good crowd. 
- Roddy Piper Tribute (which for me will be sad since a good portion of my childhood was spent in Portland) 
- Brock 
- Reigns is scheduled.
- It says Orton will be there.
- Stardust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- I was there after WrestleMania when Neville debuted.
- Divas!! Paige!! Maybe Bay!!
- The freaking New Day!!

Tonight sounds awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*As usual, I'm excited to see what they do with the Divas, and I expect Reigns to respond to Wyatt.*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So what's the over/under in terms of replay after replay showing Seth breaking Jon Boy's nose? I'd say at least six, two replays per hour, gotta get everybody ready so that :cena can over come them odd's as :vince tries to hide the tent he pitches in his pants over # 16 in a few weeks. UGH

Besides that really hoping for some PROPER story line dev that includes Owens/Cesaro, Taker/Brock funking shit up, something ANYTHING with Casper the Ginger headed ghost putting his MITB shot on the line against a broom hell any inanimate object would bring more interest towards the MITB.

Since SSLam will be a PAINFULLY 4 hours this the way booking is heading ATM, please pretty please can we have Sandow show up with his ORIGINAL gimmick as he shames Axel. Have a feud between the two to at least fil the time in an interesting way, also IC Title anything? Hell Neville/Stardust could benifit with some gold on the line & speaking of which let's just bring in the Lucha Dragons to face PTP vs Kofi & Big E in a 3 way ladder match @ SSlam. Is it that hard? Please keep the los crapadors & the f'ing midgett OUT of it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*John Cena US Open Challenge despite the nose injury. They can have him lose it now and blame it on the nose to make him still look all strong and shit.*


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *John Cena US Open Challenge despite the nose injury. They can have him lose it now and blame it on the nose to make him still look all strong and shit.*


*Yes!* 

This is perfect opportunity for WWE to take the title out from Cena without making him look weak


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *John Cena US Open Challenge despite the nose injury. They can have him lose it now and blame it on the nose to make him still look all strong and shit.*


:vince4 "_Yeah it's not like we've used that one before_"












:vince "_Just as long as people don't remember John using the elbow as an excuse for losing to Bryan, or John saying he wasn't focused when he lost to the Rock, or the time where John lost to Kane because of his concern for Zack Ryder, or the time when John lost to CM Punk because the ref didn't see his foot on the ropes, or like the time...._"


And the song goes on & on again......


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been enjoying the Cesaro/Owens feud so far, hopefully there's good development with it this week. Also interested to see what happens with the divas.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Frost99 said:


> :vince4 "_Yeah it's not like we've used that one before_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*I know right. Look at that shit. Bryan should have come out and gave him another running knee that night.
*


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I have been enjoying the Cesaro/Owens feud so far, hopefully there's good development with it this week. Also interested to see *what happens with the divas*.


:sasha2 has to wrestle every Monday, right? Right??


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

HUGPLEX CITY! *Repeats over and over*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm mostly looking forward to Brock/Taker continuing their feud. But I do hope there's some continuation with Reigns/Wyatt, Cesaro and Kevin Owens and the divas. And of course Rusev. I love his promos now. 

Tonight's show better be good. I changed the channel last week because it was so lackluster.

Above all else, RAW needs to start with a Piper tribute.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll probably not watch raw tonight and end up missing nothing.......you know, like every week.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Above all else, RAW needs to start with a Piper tribute.


If there's something WWE do right are video packages, I'm sure tonight will be no different. It's gonna be tough with the Piper Tribute.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I'm mostly looking forward to Brock/Taker continuing their feud. But I do hope there's some continuation with Reigns/Wyatt, Cesaro and Kevin Owens and the divas. And of course Rusev. I love his promos now.
> 
> Tonight's show better be good. I changed the channel last week because it was so lackluster.
> 
> Above all else, RAW needs to start with a Piper tribute.


Kind of wondering what a Piper tribute is going to look like since they won't show any of his stuff with Hogan, in theory, which was most of his biggest stuff in the WWE.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

#BringBackUSOpenChallenge 

I miss that thing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Kind of wondering what a Piper tribute is going to look like since they won't show any of his stuff with Hogan, in theory, which was most of his biggest stuff in the WWE.


Oh right. I doubt the WWE will lift the Hogan ban for Piper. 

But as @The Tempest pointed out, the WWE does great video packages. They always get that right. 

I do hope they go the extra mile and go for live bag pipes.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Please do something interesting with Reigns/Ambrose/Harper/Wyatt. None of this 'Reigns gives promo > Wyatt gives promo > commercials' or any nauseatingly repetitive dumb shit like that.

:vince3 _'Dammit...back to the drawing board you assholes!'_

You watch, this is exactly what they'll do.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They won't do this, but if Cena's be out of the picture for a bit, how about a battle royal to determine the no. 1 contender for the WWE title for SS?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amell in full Green Arrow gear to ambush Stardust please


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> They won't do this, but if Cena's be out of the picture for a bit, how about a battle royal to determine the no. 1 contender for the WWE title for SS?


I'd prefer a tournament tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Im kinda expecting a standard Heyman/Lesnar promo where Paul just spouts
off how his client is pissed etc.

I do hope though they still have good things planned and havn't blown their wad already.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Kind of wondering what a Piper tribute is going to look like since they won't show any of his stuff with Hogan, in theory, which was most of his biggest stuff in the WWE.


They'll show the 2-1 handicap match at WM1 against Mr T


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hoping for another segment of Crash Holly defending his Hardcore Title 24/7 tonight.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

For the past month or two I think I've barely watched 3 hours of RAW in total, they need to do something because it's a total drag at the moment, even when I record it I find myself watching a segment then fast forwarding it because nothing seems to change.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


>


BAD-ASSES ALWAYS KICKING ASSHOLES ASSSSS!


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully RAW is a little better this week. I don't look for them to really step it up until probably next Monday. But of course I'll be watching.

hoping for:
Reigns to respond to Wyatt. Also, a little more clear definition of what's going to actually happen in the next few weeks in this story.

Natalya in action. If Alicia is out of action for a bit (is she?) then I'd love to see Nattie join Team Bella.

Lana to retire those awful business attires.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev, Cesaro, Owens, Ambrose, Lesnar.

I'm watching for you guys. Don't disappoint.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

JaymeN said:


> Hopefully RAW is a little better this week. I don't look for them to really step it up until probably next Monday. But of course I'll be watching.
> 
> hoping for:
> Reigns to respond to Wyatt. Also, a little more clear definition of what's going to actually happen in the next few weeks in this story.
> ...


*Watch them randomly make Big Slow a new Wyatt (since Ambrose made him go through a wall last week and Dean is part of the Reigns/Wyatt thing) and ruin the entire angle. lol. 

Natalya would be a good pick for Team Bella although I prefer :bayley

Lana could rock a cut off Ziggler shirt or something else for sure.

Ziggler please return!
*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh this is simply brilliant...









The Champ strikes again!


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Is this Tshirt real?
Im Looking forward to buy that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> Oh this is simply brilliant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shirt is REAL!

http://shop.wwe.com/Seth-Rollins-"U-Can't-C-Knee"-T-Shirt/W10205,default,pd.html

:lmao

Holy shit! That's the best shirt they've made in YEARS.

:rollins


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

VitoCorleone said:


> Is this Tshirt real?
> Im Looking forward to buy that.


http://shop.wwe.com/Seth-Rollins-"U-Can't-C-Knee"-T-Shirt/W10205,default,pd.html


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

It's Yersel! said:


> Oh this is simply brilliant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*KNEED to have this.*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

That Seth t shirt is amazing

Not long til the fuckery begins


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That shirt is REAL!
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/Seth-Rollins-"U-Can't-C-Knee"-T-Shirt/W10205,default,pd.html
> 
> ...


I've just been laughing for about 10 minutes at the 'Seth Approves' caption on the sleeve alone. Brilliant!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> I've just been laughing for about 10 minutes at the 'Seth Approves' caption on the sleeve alone. Brilliant!


It also says "Hustle blah blah blah" :lol

Don't forget, though. Yet another t-shirt for a guy who sellz none!1 And so much for him getting in trouble over this :lmao


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL! An adult started the 'Let's Go Cena!' and a KID replied with 'Cena SUCKS!' :maury 

LOVE being here live!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG, THAT NEW SETH ROLLINS SHIRT.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

I swear, they better make Seth's knee a legit finisher!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Still not sure I am emotionally ready for the Piper stuff *


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That shirt :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some people thought Seth might get in trouble for that, and they made a t-shirt about it:

:lmao :ti

I love it.

:drose


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

That Seth Rollins shirt is fucking great. This is probably the only time I'll ever say anything positive about Rollins, but I'd totally buy that shirt and I'm a huge Cena fan.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> Oh this is simply brilliant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chlol :chlol


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

At first I thought it said you can't knee me, as in they banned the move cause he hurt john cena lmao.

Also, for a guy who sells no shirts, this shirt would def make him some bucks from the crowd that says cena sucks all the time, and the shirts would only add to the effectiveness of their chants.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> That Seth Rollins shirt is fucking great. This is probably the only time I'll ever say anything positive about Rollins, but I'd totally buy that shirt and I'm a huge Cena fan.


How in the whole world can a man become a cena fan.
I dont get it since 2009.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Debate I am having bc we know there will be a Piper montage.....


If Hogan dies of a car crash in the next 3 months, would they do a tribute to him? The montage, the special after Raw, the works


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Will probably end up clocking out before 10, tbh.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kinda clever shirt I guess.

BTW there's a certain guy who hasn't been on tv in over a year who never got his world title rematch who's trending on twitter.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Some people thought Seth might get in trouble for that, and they made a t-shirt about it:
> 
> :lmao :ti
> 
> ...


I'm quilted relieved. I was worried that Rollins was really gonna be in the dog house but this has eased my worries


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

bigd5896 said:


> Debate I am having bc we know there will be a Piper montage.....
> 
> 
> If Hogan dies of a car crash in the next 3 months, would they do a tribute to him? The montage, the special after Raw, the works


Oh absolutely. It's all PR. They'll work it out in the next year and have it be some real big bullshit.



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Still not sure I am emotionally ready for the Piper stuff *


Me either. For some reason his death is "worse" (bad wording I know) for me then Dusty's. I have fond memories of Piper.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The opening of RAW is going to be a tear jerker for sure.

RIP Hot Rod.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

VitoCorleone said:


> How in the whole world can a man become a cena fan.
> I dont get it since 2009.


Well gee,

The guy cuts amazing promos every week
The guy has been putting on the best matches for months
The guy does so much good for his fans (500+ wishes for Make-A-Wish)

I can't possibly see why any of that would be appealing to somebody.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 16s16 seconds ago
"WWE will celebrate the life and legacy of Roddy Piper” at the beginning of Raw.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Preshow is all Piper.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 16s16 seconds ago
> "WWE will celebrate the life and legacy of Roddy Piper” at the beginning of Raw.


Still can't believe that we have lost yet another legend this year :mj2


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Well gee,
> 
> The guy cuts amazing promos every week
> The guy has been putting on the best matches for months
> ...


Peoples lack of respect for him makes me laugh. Even if you hate his "character" (which is basically him), the stuff he has done for the business and his fans is worthy of respect.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Well gee,
> 
> The guy cuts amazing promos every week
> The guy has been putting on the best matches for months
> ...


- Same old Promos since 2005. Using words like Douchbag or Dirtbag makes his promos even more shit. 
- With the same time which a Cena Match become the wrestlers could put even better matches with good in ring psychology & good selling.
- Arent the other guys doing good things to their fans?

Overpushed nothing more.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Seth Rollins t-shirt is getting bought :ha


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That Seth shirt is ace. :lmao


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Corey Graves :ha "Somebody should tweet those photos (Cena's broken nose) at Dana White" :lmao :berried


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's almost that wonderful time of the week once again, where the WF family comes together and we complain about an awful show.

Truly beautiful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

JaymeN said:


> Peoples lack of respect for him makes me laugh. Even if you hate his "character" (which is basically him), the stuff he has done for the business and his fans is worthy of respect.


He makes promos where he calls his opponents "poopy" , he laughs everything off, never takes anything seriously and when he does he looks awful doing it. He used to be good at promos but he's been coasting it for years because he knows he doesn't have to make any effort anymore. I'll give him credit where its due, but the guy doesn't cut good promos that often anymore. He's been coasting off the success of Austin and The Rock, that's how successful those guys were


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Yaaaaaas. Orton/Reigns/Ambrose is a great team. Sheamus teaming up with the Wyatts is just odd though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That Seth Shirt :lol


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Mr. Fusion said:


> It's almost that wonderful time of the week once again, where the WF family comes together and we complain about an awful show.
> 
> Truly beautiful.


They had just ONE fuckin Job. Making look Bray Wyatt strong against Cena.
But creative team took a dump on him. Then the Burial came across 1 week after Slam 14.

Rowan,Harper & Wyatt is a nice stable but there wouldnt be a reason to split them back in 2014 if they would book Wyatt strong without the help of his family in every fuckin match.

I really hope that Wyatt keep looking strong and winning matches without help.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I need Raw tonight to be good to stand a chance at making it through my planned watching of the Brock vs Taker feud; wasn't a fan of last weeks show. I'm totally spoiled by the G1 tournament this month, I wish Raw took its self a little more seriously; NJPW thrives on the fighting spirit of battle and so could WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 16s16 seconds ago
> "WWE will celebrate the life and legacy of Roddy Piper” at the beginning of Raw.


Time to hop a board the feels train once again


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Just saw the live shot on USA, long haired dork superfan and his mom are there front row of course.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

JaymeN said:


> Yaaaaaas. Orton/Reigns/Ambrose is a great team. Sheamus teaming up with the Wyatts is just odd though.


Closest looking guy on the roster to Erick Rowan? :draper2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

5 mins til the fuckery fasten your seat belts


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Closest looking guy on the roster to Erick Rowan? :draper2


Instead of an upside down Sheamus, they got the real thing. :draper2


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Austin on Raw tonight?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wyatts are to cool for Sheamus wtf.*


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The 10-bell salute that's coming for Roddy Piper...ugh. His passing is still a bloody shame.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope Taker is on Raw tonight !


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> 5 mins til the fuckery fasten your seat belts


One thing's for sure there's no way this Raw is worse than last week.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Roddy tribute is gonna be so sad I cant believe hes gone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


For whatever reason adding Sheamus and Orton to that irritates me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It is time....

R.I.P Hot Rod


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP Rowdy.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP Roddy


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So surreal to see Stardust holding hands with Eden.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I am not ready for this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Byron Saxton's face


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

the bell sounds like shit for some reason, where is the bass?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope the Piper Tribute is up to their usual standards :fingerscrossed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RIP Piper.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

And the tears are coming. Damn it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RIP Roddy


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

uuggghhhh.........<3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is too damn sad.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

These videos man. Watching wrestlers I saw as a kid, in tribute videos. Always painfully hard to sit through :'(


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still can't believe Roddy is gone, man. I was absolutely shocked when I found out, didn't think it was true. RIP Hot Rod.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

RIP Roddy Piper


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Shit man when did Roody Piper pass. Had no idea. He was always so lively when he was making guest appearances.  RIP


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R.I.P Rowdy


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just rip my fucking heart out and stomp on it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

WWE certainly knows how to hit dem feels RIP Hot Rod


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the best talkers in the game. Nobody could work a promo like Hot Rod.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HOGAN SPOTTED!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I just hope Austin and Roddy were able to squash whatever bad feelings there were between the two prior to Piper's sudden passing.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> One of the best talkers in the game. Nobody could work a promo like Hot Rod.


Better than The Rock? on the mic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The deaths never hit me until they show these kinds of videos.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

WWE sure knows how to make a good ass tribute video.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was great and depressing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Say what you want about the WWE, but they are absolute money when it comes to video packages


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Showing a segment with Piper and Austin.

Vince is a cheeky one..


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That video package was amazing.

Which makes me even more depressed.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A nice tribute to Roddy Piper :mj2

"I'm here to kick ass and chew bubble gum and I am all out of gum" :mark:

and now 

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultimate Warrior, Dusty Rhodes and Roddy Piper all gone in the same year this is wrong


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Piper is lucky he didn't go full mullet in the 80s and 90s. He had a quasi-mullet. No embarrassment for the hot rod


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Hard to accept that he's gone. Same with Dusty, difficult to come to terms with it all.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Roddy Piper with that Duke Nukem quote unkout


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I wasn't ready for a photo of him with Dusty


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a nice video, it's so weird that he's gone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good tribute.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Ultimate Warrior, Dusty Rhodes and Roddy Piper all gone in the same year this is wrong


Warrior was last year. But even Dusty and Piper in a matter of months is crazy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Great package and great song.  Piper truly is an example of someone who never took life for granted.*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Is this a smarky crowd? I've seen two Samoa joe shirts and two bullet club shirts...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for Seth to brag about breaking Cena's nose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That video package .... i'm bawling, i'm such a girl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was awesome but it still doesnt seem real to me that he's gone. Hope the rest of the show is good!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

6 Man Tag Main Event, Playas

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins wearing his new shirt

:lmao

GOAT shirt.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Here comes the boss


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fucking love Seth Rollins :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Cole. That's a Smackdown-esque main event. "OH LOOK AT THIS MONSTER MAIN EVENT!!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, Swagger actually won a Superstars match. Mean I can tune out as soon as Brock and Taker are done.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

God I can't wait until this midcarder loses the title. Worst champion of all time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury Dat shirt


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Never shuts up t shirt :maury


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

That was such a weird reaction to seth lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

And now Seth! :mark:


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Tribute caused a tear or two. Damn 

Not trying to take away from this but, can we talk about why Dana Brooke was on the stage? Errrr..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Shitty wwe revisionist history. Most of roddy best work wasn't in wwe. Wwe owns all that footage. Show his fucking dog collar match with blood pouring out his ear.

Main event has harper taking the pun.

Oh look, its rollins until 823 eastern time


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seths new shirt is amazing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollin's rockin that new Cena parody shirt....:nice


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Piper's death resonates with me the most out of the guys for quite some time


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Great tribute for Piper.


And Rollins keeps getting legit heat. Awesome


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Oh great. Another 20 minute monologue from Rollins


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please tell me that isn't what they're closing the show with... Ugh. Hate tag match main events.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shirt is absolutely based :Rollins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That T-shirt :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking hell, was hard to watch that tribute, jesus christ, RIP Piper, still unreal. Great tribute.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok let's start the count on how many times they show or talk about Cena's broken nose


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I really need to see an F5 tonight to get over that tribute


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nosebody Nose, the troubles he's seen, NOsebody nose his sorrow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeahhh da shirt!*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

So.....is RAW GM now Teddy Long?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Warrior was last year. But even Dusty and Piper in a matter of months is crazy.


My head is so messed up with all these deaths its hard to keep track. Its still sad there all gone


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RiP HOT ROD!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dat shirt. :lel


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I NEED SETH'S T-SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Thank you, Rollins."


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#NeverShutsUp*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rollin's Shirt! :heyman6


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

That shirt is the shit :lmao


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh fuck off!!!! We have started the show with the same fucking guy (or guys ie Authority) each and every time since WrestleMania. Give us a match to open RAW for fucks sake!


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

muting the thank you rollins chants


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big pop for Rollins tonight


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

why are the lights so bright in the arena. Looks awful. Dim that shit.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"Thank you, Rollins" chants hahaha


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>



The feels...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao that shirt is the greatest


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

'Thank you rollings' chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins getting cheers :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People cheering Rollins because of the Cena thing

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins with that Goat shirt and a pretty good crowd reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you knew a person like Seth Rollins in real life, you would have beaten the crap out of him by now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao A WWE shirt I may actually buy

NEVER SHUTS UP

2 on the broken nose count now :cena


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> So.....is RAW GM now Teddy Long?


Holla Holla Holla...Playa.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

That shirt ..that reaction lol #thankyouSeth


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you rollins 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> My head is so messed up with all these deaths its hard to keep track. Its still sad there all gone


Yeah 100%. Wrestlers always die too young.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

That pop for Rollins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Breaks the nose of the number 1 superstar in the company and has a T-shirt made about it.

Fucking GOAT!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoa it was Piper that played in "They Live" Holy shit he's indeed a legend.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lmao! Thank you Rollins chant!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Shattered. Pieces of nose everywhere.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

More "Thank you, Rollins." chants. I like this crowd already.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank You Rollins :maury:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Rollins!! rofl.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank You Rollins chant

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU ROLLINS.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol these thank you Rollins chants


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Breaking Cena's nose = face turn. :lmao

Amazing shirt.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

That t-shirt is GOAT.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So who wants to start betting on how many times we'll see that video between now and Summerslam? 20 times? 30?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crowd are hot for Rollins! :rollins


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:lmao fans thanking Rollins for breaking Cena's nose.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Lol at Rollins getting face points for breaking Cena's nose


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Where are they tonight? Crowd seems pretty good.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Those fans suck...cheering for a performer to be in physical pain. Sad.

John Cena does suck though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd hates Cena's nose! :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Thank you Rollins" Beautifully brutal crowd. Love it.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been the craziest era ever... cheer the bad guy for breaking the good guys nose... LOL


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins said Shield! Reunion confirmed!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

U CAN'T SEE KNEE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> Breaking Cena's nose = face turn. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing shirt.



Squashing Cena at Summerslam last year turned the biggest heel in WWE in a long time face

:Brock

3 on the broken nose count


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Rollins getting cheers I bet Vince is pissed


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

How's the commentary going to cover the cheers and the "thank you, Rollins" chants?


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA THANK YOU ROLLINS

FUCK :SUPERCENA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I know it's terrible but I'm laughing at the Cena pics.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Every time I see that recap now, it reminds me of Shala's sig :lmao And thank you Rollins chant :WHYYY3


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Those fans suck...cheering for a performer to be in physical pain. Sad.
> 
> John Cena does suck though.


LOL are you new here?

This is pro wrestling.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THANK YOU ROLLINS, THANK YOU ROLLINS


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheAbsentOne said:


> So who wants to start betting on how many times we'll see that video between now and Summerslam? 20 times? 30?


I'll put 50 of *any* currency on 25 times :vince$


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Make a damn point already. This is rambling nonsense.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe one day...one day...RAW will open with an actual match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Like the "my fault-won't happen again" promo. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

RAW has been on 10minutes and we have already seen the recap of that knee 7 times. 

I`m truly believing they will show it again atleast 80 times fpalm


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

These 10 bell salutes are getting all too familiar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You would think Seth would be more mad that he lost to a guy with a broken nose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena looked like some old prizefighter like Primo Carnera.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Those fans suck...cheering for a performer to be in physical pain. Sad.
> 
> John Cena does suck though.


Pretty cruel, but I doubt Cena gives a shit :lol


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

no not one more time seth, no dont do it


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

and Cena wins at summerslam.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KakeRock said:


> RAW has been on 10minutes and we have already seen the recap of that knee 7 times.
> 
> I`m truly believing they will show it again atleast 80 times


#RecapTheKneecap


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth is worse than Triple H when it comes to promos. Jesus christ.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sigh. Poor Seth.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They better not give Cena the strap back. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Winner take all.:mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rollins has my thanks. I'm marking out chanting at the TV right along with this crowd!!!! Wish I was there.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Fuck. Cena is going to win the WHC at SS.

:cena4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Seth, why would you challenge Cena when there are odds to overcome?

:cena


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> Maybe one day...one day...RAW will open with an actual match.


Maybe... in 2020


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Every time I hear SS is four hours I cringe.

Also, stealing Jay Lethal's gimmick.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cena is gonna win the fucking belt


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Welp, that seals it. Rollins gets put out of his misery at SummerSlam.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Hm, could see Cena winning both only to have Sheamus cash in. Sheamus is WWE champion, Cena remains US.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

racoon and a picasso painting LOL gotta love seth


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ROLLINS 3:16 SAYS I JUST BROKE YOUR NOSE!*

Just felt like typing that. lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins you fool! Don't do it! :jose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's gonna have both titles

:lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

hAHAA Ofcourse fucking Cena wouldn't miss summerslam


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

at Seth's "Never Shuts Up" parody shirt and him running down John Boy looking like a Picasso piece after hitting that Captain Falcon-esque knee strike.

:Cocky


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

"I know you're sitting at home in bed, with Nikki Bella nursing your wounds".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I swear if Seth loses, I will cancel the network and won't watch this shit again til the Rumble.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Ugh I don't want this match to happen. Cena needs to lose the US strap and certainly shouldn't be anywhere near the world title.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Close up of the fixed belt so you all stop crying about the missing jewels.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well Seth's fucked


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins loses at SummerSlam because WWETarded.*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Dirty finish at SS, no title will change hands.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Seth is worse than Triple H when it comes to promos. Jesus christ.


Don't let HHH off so easily. But Seth is next to worst.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cesaro coming out!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Fuck. Cena is going to win the WHC at SS.
> 
> :cena4


:batista3


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Seth Open Challenge. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEWHC OPEN CHALLENGE!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:

Bryan please!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Giiillbeeerg


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

And here comes the big red seven foot piece of crap...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Please dear god let Brock come out.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep thats going to be a nice little earner for summerslam odds. You can bet your house that Cena takes all


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Kevin Owens? 

...Please?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Bet it's Kevin Owens


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Is Rollins face now or what LMAO


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Holding both titles seem ludicrous so you have to assume Sheamus is cashing in.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL IM ENJOYING THIS SO MUCH


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

At least that opening didn't go 40 minutes tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Out comes Cena in 3,2...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena looked like some old prizefighter like Primo Carnera.


After Max Baer Sr. got a hold of him that is.

(Yes, that Max Baer was the father of "Jethro" on Beverly Hillbillies)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome segment.

:rollins


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

US Open, eh?
We're talking tennis now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

US title should have gone to Owens. There should have been an extra US title match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

there should be a big rush to the ramp, many wrestlers don't even get one title shot


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan comes back and takes the title, but retains the current stipulation for Summerslam. Daniel Bryan vs John Cena for both titles in a Summerslam rematch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock Lesnar should answer the challenge :Brock


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Hm, could see Cena winning both only to have Sheamus cash in. Sheamus is WWE champion, Cena remains US.


dont make this worse


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Feels like Cena/Rollins is gonna end in DQ:sad:

Some jobber gonna answer the WWE Title challenge.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If Brock's music hits :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Are there gonna be any Takers?"

GONG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Bryan please!


WOULD MARK/10 :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena obviously


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

itll be either be cesaro or owens


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Be cool if Sheamus cashes in after the match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm pretty damn excited 


Can't wait to feel crushingly disappointed when Kane comes out.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Summerslam looking wicked.

Cesaro takes Rollins to the limit before Owens interference?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Watch it be Kane, Mercury or Noble


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone good pls. Seth needs to look strong again. Breaking Cena's nose helped a bit.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

That was a great promo by Seth imo


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Open wwe title challenge. If Brock doesn't come out it'll be the dumbest thing ever


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's going to be Heath Slater or Axel


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Seth was GOLDEN in that promo. Jesus.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Get out there, Diego! Make yourself famous kid!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Still can't get over Taker's hair looking like Grandpa*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Cesaro, maybe?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

CESARO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:cena3 <--- This twat is going to be US champ AND WWE champ in 20 days.

:eyeroll


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow Rollins is going to get over like crazy once he turns babyface. God bless Rollins. Workin on his GOAT career.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Seth needs a clean win here. Gotta look strong going into Summerslam.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Remember when Sheamus did something similar and Zach Ryder came out?

It'll be the same thing. Rollins has a total can on deck for him to demolish.


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

KO or brock pls


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Great heel promo by Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great promo from the Champ.

:rollins

I think I might buy a WWE shirt for the first time in ages.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

If these fuckers booked Seth properly then the sky is the limit


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know why but I think this is some Rollins trolling right here.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Kayfabe, Brock should be the challenger. But this is WWE. Where logic is thrown out the window, set on fire, and banned from WWE for racial remarks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, lets go random here, who is it gonna be?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

If Kane comes out :deanfpalm


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

You know title for title is a good angle, maybe ROH should do it...

oh wait!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro or Bryan answer the challenge please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> US title should have gone to Owens. There should have been an extra US title match.


*Their decision to screw over Owens looks even dumber now. Cena's injured, his World title match is pending due to the injury, and now the status of the US title is unknown as well. Meanwhile, Owens and Cesaro are fighting over nothing but "pride". Their feud could have been so much more, especially with Cesaro's first successful push in the last 5 years.*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wanna bet that promo was largely unscripted, because it was actually really good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was good. Seth needs a clean win BAD.


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

The Chaamp is here  man he is awesome on the mic


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Haven't watched in months, but it looks like Rollins is still the fucking man from what I can tell

Awesome promo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm hoping for Cesaro in the open challenge.

He won't win but damn that'll be a fun match to watch. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, lets go random here, who is it gonna be?


Kane's long awaited return starts.....NOW :vince2


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

my face at the thought of Cena having the US title and WWE title


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Great Heel Work. Awesome.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

When Rollins said it was title v title at summerslam I knew it was a done deal. Cena is going to win.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro answers challenge and Owens costs him the match?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, lets go random here, who is it gonna be?



Ok real Random the Uso that is not injured

They are in the Uso's hometown


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jojo:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup JoJo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe its Jamie Noble?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Good opening segment, Rollins delivered a solid promo IMO :rollins

Why I have the feeling either Kane or J&J answer the challenge?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's Bryan!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Finn Balor?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT'S NO BULL


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh shit, it might be Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Balls immediately removed from Rollins


I was thinking it would be Neville lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

El Torito for WWE Champ

:WOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.....................I don't even.........................


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Finn Balor please

Edit: Neville? Are you kidding me? This happened a week after his freakin debut. I guess we're not supposed to remember that. *


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Neville :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't Neville under 6 ft and under 200 lbs


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Neville!!


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

damnit i thought it was d bry


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Neville.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not El Torito, nor is it a picture of El Torito!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:Wat?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

JoJo :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ewww Neville,

time to change the channel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like this match.

This is a good match.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:vince2 FU FANS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If it was Balor, I would've freaked out. Oh well.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Underwhelmed ut


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

AFTER ROLLINS CHALLENGE TO CENA TONIGHT, I CANT WAIT TO BE AT SUMMERSLAM LIVE!!! #TITLE4TITLE


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

go away neville pls


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Did Neville ever win a singles match on RAW? Be cool of he won the title. Expect a good match.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, now I don't care.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who didn't see this coming? Nice match though.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

It's not El Torito? It's Nieville? If Nash were he, we would be confusing the shit out of him.

"All Vanilla Midgets look alike" :nash


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Neville doesn't look under 200lb.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"Forget the midget, get a jobber on standby!!! Do we have a jobber on standby???"

"Yes! Neville is right by the curtain!"

"Send Neville out ASAP!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> JoJo :mark:



JoJo doesn't qualify, Dat Ass is over 200 lbs :ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have been Bryan! Match will be good, though!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Neville vs. Rollins. My interest is piqued.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this will be an amazing match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

and so the bullshit begins. Someone wake me up when Brock is on


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fucking hell that Neville entrance, -_- I thought it was Y2J


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Welp, that's disappointing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it'll be a decent match.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Better than El Doritos at least :draper2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Neville kind of looks like the devil, will be fitting in a heel role.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll see you one day Bryan :mj2


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Please let these two go balls to the wall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to subtely bury Neville by comparing him to Torito, WWE.

fpalm


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Would be cool if a title change happened.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins needs to crush this purple cape punk.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

For the first time, I may turn this shit off


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I refuse to believe Neville is under 200 pounds.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Neville could win the WWE Title tonight!

... thought no one.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Did Neville ever win a singles match on RAW? Be cool of he won the title. Expect a good match.


He's won quite a few actually.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Balls immediately removed from Rollins
> 
> 
> I was thinking it would be Neville lol


Apparently, they have become quite detachable.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> :cena3 <--- This twat is going to be US champ AND WWE champ in 20 days.
> 
> :eyeroll


And then he unifies the belts. No need to give any midcarders that rub. :vince5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You catch on pretty quick. And that's no _bull_! *Deliciously evil rat bastard cackle*"

"Well, El Torito, come on down! *Deliciously evil rat bastard cackle*"

:Cocky

On a side note, it's good to see Neville stepping up to Rollins' challenge. Hopefully the feud with Stardust keeps both guys' momentum going rather strong and they can continue it while gunning for a mid-card title down the road.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

quick question, did I see Dana Brooke with Emma on the stage tonight? Could we maybe have her and Dana vs Charlotte and Bayley???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Did Neville ever win a singles match on RAW? Be cool of he won the title. Expect a good match.


He wins a lot of them


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Great initial promo but then they make Rollins look like a bitch again.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Nogan


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Have they stopped bothering announcing where Neville is from?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's too bad this match is going to end in Stardust fuckery


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Has Neville ever said anything on the mic ?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins gonna need jobber stardust to help him survive Neville :no:


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Damn that HEEL Neville robbing El Torito's opportunity of a lifetime


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Per JBL:

Bad News Barrett is a great English Wrestler

:Out


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fucking Neville

:WTF2


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gee, I wonder if Neville will actually win? :EDWIN4 ......uhhhh what if we got a successful Raw cash in and they demoted Rollins to the U.S. Title at SS?!?!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Did they really compare Neville to Torito? :drake1 Really? :drake1


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

CH25 said:


> Has Neville ever said anything on the mic ?


super heroes don't talk brah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CH25 said:


> Has Neville ever said anything on the mic ?


The man who mic skills forgot


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> quick question, did I see Dana Brooke with Emma on the stage tonight? Could we maybe have her and Dana vs Charlotte and Bayley???


Maybe in a dark match, but as far as RAW and as much as I think Dana has potential, she's not ready yet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice corkscrew moonssault......and commercial...eat a dick, WWE.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> For the first time, I may turn this shit off


THIS will be your first time?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


He peaked in his debut match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercialMania Runnin' Wild N*ggers :hogan2


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> The man who mic skills forgot


lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cena winning two titles at Summerslam is going to be all kinds of terrible.

In an era where we're gifted with so many talented up-and-coming wrestlers. Jesus.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> The man who mic skills forgot


Superman doesn't do press conferences really, he just confronts villains and kicks ass.......works for me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


I like him, but I found him coming out to be pretty underwhelming, mainly because I had some hope that it was gonna be Bryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


Unfortunately we all got our hopes up for BROCK SMASH or for whatever reason Daniel Bryan (?).


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Get Byron fucking Saxton off the fucking commentary table, for fucks sake. Fuck.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


He's impressive in the ring but I don't understand his character at all. He needs some personality. I don't understand why WWE doesn't allow him to say anything ever.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BSKYB ?.Saxton you bafoon


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


*slowly raises hand*...I still like Neville


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Cena winning two titles at Summerslam is going to be all kinds of terrible.
> 
> In an era where we're gifted with so many talented up-and-coming wrestlers. Jesus.


lmao you think that match will end clean and either title will change hands? Christ.....if they do, Sheamus better cash in successfully....never thought I'd say that. I hate the idea of Sheamus cashing in successfully.....but if it means that Cena can't have 2 titles.....they have me on board finally.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. People here don't like Neville anymore?


I think it's more of the fact that his character on Raw has been quite meh. He had a character on NXT and got promos. Obviously mic skills aren't his best quality, but they still build personality.

On Raw, Neville is a guy who has random filler matches and that's about it. There's no attachment to his character at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I still like Neville :quimby


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Maybe in a dark match, but as far as RAW and as much as I think Dana has potential, she's not ready yet.


Even in a dark match is makes me question what the hell WWE is thinking. Seniority should matter. Bayley and Alexa should be doing dark matches before Dana. She's absolutely awful at the moment and has had to be carried in every match she's been in.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time, I may turn this shit off
> ...


I'm a masochist


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Cena winning two titles at Summerslam is going to be all kinds of terrible.
> 
> In an era where we're gifted with so many talented up-and-coming wrestlers. Jesus.


Too bad creative doesn't know how to book matches/segments.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I was on a delay cos I forgot to turn on at 1am and I've just caught up.
When I heard Los Matadores' music I swear to god I nearly punched my dog dammit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He's entertaining, so yeah, I still like Neville. He's young, guys, give him a chance.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> lmao you think that match will end clean and either title will change hands? Christ.....if they do, Sheamus better cash in successfully....never thought I'd say that. I hate the idea of Sheamus cashing in successfully.....but if it means that Cena can't have 2 titles.....they have me on board finally.


I think Summerslam ending with a MITB cash-in after Wrestlemania ending with one is unlikely. It's the second biggest PPV of the year now.

I don't see any other ending apart from Cena winning both titles, which would be so bad I'm struggling to put it into words.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

So quiet. California crowds suck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Except that it _was_ a corkscrew moonsault, Maggle. Better luck next time, you big smelly willy.

Rollins busting out a corkscrew sleeper slam / Sling Blade! :clap


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Have WWE completely forgotten about Hornswoggle? He follows Rollins criteria :shrug


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Have they stopped bothering announcing where Neville is from?


He is not only the man who gravity forget, but his home town was also forgotten.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sick move by Neville.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

mightymike1986 said:


> lmao you think that match will end clean and either title will change hands? Christ.....if they do, Sheamus better cash in successfully....never thought I'd say that. I hate the idea of Sheamus cashing in successfully.....but if it means that Cena can't have 2 titles.....they have me on board finally.


The ratings aren't exceptional and its Cena in a title match, its almost guaranteed he'll beat Rollins


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

That move was fucking beautiful. Anyway, what is the crowd chanting for? "We want ?"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Monkey flip whiplash? Hows that for a name for that hold?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw is becoming like Ring of Honor


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Inverted hurricanrana! I bet Candice LeRae approves considering they're in Cali.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Courteous fan turned their Hot Rod sign upside down so Neville could read it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is goooood.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JaymeN said:


> Even in a dark match is makes me question what the hell WWE is thinking. Seniority should matter. Bayley and Alexa should be doing dark matches before Dana. She's absolutely awful at the moment and has had to be carried in every match she's been in.


I agree but you know how it goes in that company...:booklel


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Have WWE completely forgotten about Hornswoggle? He follows Rollins criteria :shrug


He's still under contract? Even after that awful Leprechaun remake? He needs to GTFO.

Also, this match between Rollins and Neville is incredible. This crowd sucks.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

its the man the WWE Univ....ERRRR I mean gravity forgot!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> I was on a delay cos I forgot to turn on at 1am and I've just caught up.
> When I heard Los Matadores' music I swear to god I nearly punched my dog dammit


:woah


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That dead lift German suplex :trips5


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I think Neville will have a Daniel Bryan sort of run eventually.

His ring work is incredible, he'll get so popular one day.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Inverted Monkey Flip Whiplash...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:wow Not a bad match


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Neville thinking he is Brock or wot?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL Almost botched the pin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, I thought Neville won.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah that was three.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Great match and San Jose seems like they could care less for the most part.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

what kind of gay match is going on ......s


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn , Neville


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I enjoy watching Neville in the ring so much.

He's a bit like Cesaro in terms of he doesn't need mic skills, he tells his story in the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Deadlifted German suplex and dat near fall. :mark: Great to see both guys channeling their indy styles a bit to change things up a bit.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow that was way too close


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I nearly had a fucking heart attack!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins looks so weak against this jobber. .. wtf is this logic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is king at kicking out at the last possible millisecond.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That 2.99 pinfall :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A PRIME EXAMPLE of why WWE needs new commentators who actually know the product = JBL referring to Neville as Rollin's NXT Nemesis. :WTF2*


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow thats the closest near-fall I've seen since Taker after the sweet chin music/pedigree combo


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

The ref fucked up


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Neville is a freak :done. More of a powerhouse than guys WWE touts as powerhouses.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> I think Neville will have a Daniel Bryan sort of run eventually.
> 
> His ring work is incredible, he'll get so popular one day.


I hope so, just without the injuries.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy fucking shit!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DAMMIT JBL!!!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING QUESTIONING THE REFEREE!!!!
:vince3


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Holy fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Foolery.:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

awesome near fall LOL


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

HOLY HELL what a hurricarana.. I LEGIT thought Neville may have had it.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> The ref fucked up


rollins fucked up, he had to kick out sooner...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This crowd ain't having it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

damn I love that dead lift suplex


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I think its safe to say that this match is much better than the first


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn damn damn I was just so hype


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

shit man that looked close.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been an exciting match


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy shit. I thought that was it haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually thought he had that damn that foot on the rope was nice


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

FUCK ME I THOUGHT HE HIT THREE AND I AM ENGLISH AND VERY NORTHERN MAKING NEVILLE MY LORD AND SAVIOUR WHAT IS THIS PAIN


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That actually had me going for a second. Well-played rope break, Rollins.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy hell


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. That is the most fortuitous rope break ever, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, this is entertaining.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Genius fucking spot.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

And just like that, Neville is over.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

JaymeN said:


> He's still under contract? Even after that awful Leprechaun remake? He needs to GTFO.
> 
> Also, this match between Rollins and Neville is incredible. This crowd sucks.


He's appeared on that network show 'Swerved' recently so I assume so. He must have some sort of 10 year contract because nobody in their right mind would renew that geek. 

Although I guess Vince isn't really in his right mind nowadays...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've seen the red arrow...that super hurricanrana...jesus tapdancing christ!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

THAT was a match.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit, I thought Neville had won it there!

Genius by Seth.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ref stopped the count without even seeing the foot on the ropes :haha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was fuckin fantastic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME match and GREAT pedigree!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, Seth's pedigree is god awful.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I legit thought Neville won after the red arrow. Damn Neville


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I loved that, what a great match!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

oh my fuck


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fantastic opening forty minutes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA Take that Neville Longbottom. You are gonna need a rememberall after that pedigree.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Match just proves how the smaller guys can put on amazing and captivating WWE title matches .


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There our champ won his clean match for the year, everyone can be happy now.
:troll


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

JBL SUCKS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The red arrow is a thing of beauty


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn what an incredible match. Going to be hard to beat that tonight.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

That was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Great match. Probably the best Neville looked since coming up to the main roster. :clap.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was a fun match. :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I actually thought that Neville had won :lol. Twice.

As big as a Rollins fan that I am, I probably would have marked like a bitch.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit I've always never been a huge fan of Neville, his look or personality, but this match definitely sold me on him a little more.

I'm happy they let the match go clean. They need to let heels win clean more often. That was a great match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow the WWE actually booked a match with a heel winning clean that actually made both guys look good (or at least neither looked bad)

Is this some alternate universe? :wee-bey


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I was completely fooled. Awesome finish!!!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing match. He actually won clean!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, Seth's pedigree is god awful.


lol the post right above yours says it was a great pedigree, but you say it was awful.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love them trying to justify that botch.

Very good match, too bad Neville is stuck with Stardust or this might move him up with decent booking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love that the commentators are analyzing a piece of footage in every small detail to see if there really was a kick out. 

I can't believe Vince is OK with that level of analysis.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fantastic match. Neville looked amazingly strong and Seth came out with a clean win and being the heel that he is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a good match and good Pedigree.*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Neville looked really good in this match


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Abisial said:


> And just like that, Neville is over.


Hell no those near falls and that pace was amazing. This should elevate Neville past his filler feud he is shoved in right now .


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

rollins shoulders were still down.....


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Best opening match to Raw in ages. Loved that match.

Both men came out looking strong there.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Clean win, no Stardust fuckery. Works for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abisial said:


> And just like that, Neville is over.


Rollins just made him look the best he's looked in WWE (main roster). That's what a talented wrestler/good champ does.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this really RAW? This is too good for the show's standards, bravo :clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know what's so bad about this? Neville is going to go right back to feuding with...............Stardust.:jay


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone know why Rollins doesn't curb stomp anymore ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REMATCHAMANIA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, 8-man tag team match. Glad I tuned in now. Already looks better then last weeks disaster of a show.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ascension is still around? They both suck. Fuck the Illuminati.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ROLLINS/NEVILLE GREAT MATCH :clap


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That was a good match. Match of the night.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was.... acceptable fuckery?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They needed to show that super hurricanrana again in the replay. for a second, I thought Neville was about to commit suicide with that thing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Wow the WWE actually booked a match with a heel winning clean that actually made both guys look good (or at least neither looked bad)
> 
> Is this some alternate universe? :wee-bey


The perks of Kane being off TV. You know they would have booked him to reverse the decision or something.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

CH25 said:


> Anyone know why Rollins doesn't curb stomp anymore ?


Its dangerous for fake show


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

everyonwe woulda lost their shit for a CUURRBBSSTTOOOMMMMPPPP 


Pedigree - absolutely zero fucks given whatsoever by the crowd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My God an 8-man tag and a 6-man tag and possibly The Undertakah...

(Insert SUPER Teddy Long Smiley)


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

So much awesome in one match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AHahahah At Popeyes they're havin fun eatin that rippin chicken Maggle!!
:jbl


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Ascension is still around? They both suck. Fuck the Illuminati.


Need to do something with them or else they're just deadweight at this point. Hell. let them join the Wyatt's.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CH25 said:


> Anyone know why Rollins doesn't curb stomp anymore ?


Cause Vince is a ******.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate JBL so much. He is so inconsistent. One minute he's bitching about the ref not counting three on Rollins and the next he's singing the praises of Rollins for "finding a way to win".


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> Hell no those near falls and that pace was amazing. This should elevate Neville past his filler feud he is shoved in right now .


I meant the other over.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was fucking awesome. Also, those near falls were REALLY close, closer than normal. Props to all 3 of the guys in the ring, and the announcing team (shocking!) to selling it.

Neville looked strong, Rollins wins, this was great.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I legitimately thought Neville won that. Confused the fuck out of me for a minute. I was like was that 3? Is the ref screwing Neville!? 

Didn't see the foot on the ropes :Rollins


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok I'm calm now.
Neville to be the first english world champ CONFIRMED


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Seriously, WWE? Seth get your own finisher.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You know what's so bad about this? Neville is going to go right back to feuding with...............Stardust.:jay


Yes, which is the reason for so many "meh it's Neville" posts when he walked out.

Neville can work a good match, but he has yet to do anything other than show up in random matches or this feud with Stardust. They need to work on his character or feuds more to build him up. Winning the IC or US title would be a good start, as long as he's being developed as a character as well.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> everyonwe woulda lost their shit for a CUURRBBSSTTOOOMMMMPPPP
> 
> 
> Pedigree - absolutely zero fucks given whatsoever by the crowd


HHH doesn't go over with a curbstomp.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell of a match, had me fooled at the end. I got an adrenaline rush then was like FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! Well played WWE. Great match. Not topping that fun unless you book a couple of the NXT divas and they get some time to work.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That match was just great :clap

Those close 3 counts had me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

For a moment i thought Neville was the new champion

haha great match , love the crowd


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Better than the US Open.
They should have gave them 30 minutes. It would be ****1/2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was incredible. a really great match, and the crowd is hot.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

I wish they would take the pedigree off Seth, it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So they are promoting Bryan's book.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NEW GOAT IS HERE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi and that fucking clap:lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

big e lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

New Day are over! :drose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Will Titus go in on JBL for the third week in a row? Let's find out.

:lmao Kofi is................I don't even know.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New

Day

Rocks

Xaiver on the outside yelling stuff to :WOO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

New Day :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Titus on commentary is golden.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Kofi Jesus :ha


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great, New Day. I'll kindly go back to studying with the TV on mute, for now.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

YES


OH MY GOD THE NEW DAY SKIPPING IS ACTUALLY A THING!

GREATEST ENTRANCE EVER!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes Titus on the mic! I wish this episode would end after this match, it's probably all down here from here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Xavier Woods :mj4


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

lmaoooooo Xavier's loud mouth. So fucking good.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

the clapping


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*NEW

DAY ROCKS :clap*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match, as expected from both guys involved and when you look at how much time they were given. :clap

Really liked that both guys put each over: Rollins took that hurricanrana from the top rope and the ever dangerous inverted version as well as a deadlifted German Suplex to put over Neville as an aerodynamic powerhouse, while Neville took a slight leap during the Pedigree to make it look like he got spiked on the top of his head instead of being driven totally face-first to reiterate that it's still a lethal move in the right hands and not just HHH's hand-me-down to Rollins.



Morningstar said:


> Neville thinking he is Brock or wot?


Considering he's done deadlifted German suplexes way before Bork started getting a boner for the regular variations of them, I'd say nay.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

AEfan21 said:


> Seriously, WWE? Seth get your own finisher.


"WWE give Seth his own finisher."

There. Fixed that for you. He had his own finisher, The Curbstomp, but it was banned. Then he briefly did something similar to Dirty Deeds as I recall, but WWE/HHH gave him the Pedigree. Not his fault they banned the Curbstomp and obviously WWE doesn't want him to having something unique or they'd have made him.

No way HHH would let Seth randomly use the Pedigree instead of something original, unless he wanted him too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> My God an 8-man tag and a 6-man tag and possibly The Undertakah...
> 
> (Insert SUPER Teddy Long Smiley)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, Xavier can talk some shit :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, Seth's pedigree is god awful.


Were you watching something else










What's awful about it?


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

DG89 said:


> YES
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD THE NEW DAY SKIPPING IS ACTUALLY A THING!
> ...


That entrance is so fucking stupid.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Titus on commentary again :drose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did Michael Cole actually just call someone out for repeating stuff?

:ha


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn all these tag teams! Teddygasm, holla holla holla!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Kofi and that fucking clap:lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

STOP ♫in the naaame of looove♫


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Might Guy said:


> Were you watching something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to bring his knees up. Looks odd..


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

How come the ascension keep getting shat all over by anyone and everyone then they're still considered genuine contenders. I'm not for slating everything creative does like some of you but that one has me stumped. And I also notice Los Matadores are face this week. 
R.I.P Tag Division


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I bet JBL is prepared for Titus this time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *NEW
> 
> DAY ROCKS :clap*












:clap :dance :clap :dance


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I liked that they mentioned Titus helping the homeless people.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

JBL with that classic heel commentary caring about the homeless

:ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> My God an 8-man tag and a 6-man tag and possibly The Undertakah...
> 
> (Insert SUPER Teddy Long Smiley)


This is an issue that needs addressing.

We need a Teddy Long smiley!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

What are thoses lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kofi having a little too match fun with that clap. :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Were you watching something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was one of his better ones, tbh.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is... commercialmania! :vince5


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So much talent in this match...and the Ascension.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Burying Saxton's commentary :ha thank you


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok...here's the matchup

We have mexicans pretending to be hispanic orientals
We have Puerto Ricans pretending to be Mexicans, with a midget bull
vs
A black team that thinks it's a choir.
Legion of Doom/Demolition Wannabes


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What are those?! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Titus is leaving Darren Young in the dust. Improving at a great pace


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Fuck I spit out my drink! WHAT ARE THOSE


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking New Day LOLOLOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@Might Guy

Picture perfect Pedigree. Neville's head was basically nailed into the mat. Looked great...again.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


>


Big E looks fat in that gif


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Abisial said:


> I meant the other over.


Ah kk i can see that now . It is hard to say with text considering how you said it haha.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Titus is leaving Darren Young in the dust. Improving at a great pace


Absolutely. He still cant wrestle worth a shit tho.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

What are those. :lmao NEW DAY ROCKS DAMMIT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :clap :dance :clap :dance


*So full of win. FEEL THE POWA!*


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

What are those!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOSE... Commercials doing on my TV.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking bring back the Cumb Stomp already. It's a way better finisher.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Big E and Xavier burying the matadores shoes with the "what are those" shouts. Brilliant. Love the vines, New Day have integrated a lot of modern day media viral shenanigans in there stuff lately, its good


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

JaymeN said:


> He needs to bring his knees up. Looks odd..


*Good call. Just noticed that. *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Titus is leaving Darren Young in the dust. Improving at a great pace


He needs Darren because he can't wrestle a decent match where he's anything more than the incoming hot tag.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

And I see a commercial for a wrestling show I can't possibly see. :rollins3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did he just ask Darren did he have a gf, or did he ask Titus?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> My God an 8-man tag and a 6-man tag and possibly Da Undahtaykah...


FTFY. :3


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone care about the Ascension ?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

DDMac said:


> Absolutely. He still cant wrestle worth a shit tho.


His hot-tags are brilliant though


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

AEfan21 said:


> That entrance is so fucking stupid.


Hi, i'm the guy that likes having fun with things.

You must be the other guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Between Xavier and Titus is anyone actually paying attention to the match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I taught him dat move.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Xavier is the best part of this match, and he's not even in it.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I just wanna see Xavier smack da shit out of El Torito


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Woods is so freaking good. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Is David Otunga still employed?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Darren Young sounds like Chris Jericho on commentary.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> I just wanna see Xavier smack da shit out of El Torito



Wish granted


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

LMAO. Lucha Dragons won a number one contender match about two weeks ago and everyone doesn't remember or doesn't care. Great writing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Darren is terrible. Titus isn't great in the ring but at least he's entertaining.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

DDMac said:


> Absolutely. He still cant wrestle worth a shit tho.


Which is odd to me Darren Young is a lot better in the ring and used to be as funny if not more so way back the last time these two tagged together. It really is like he had been drained of energy after coming out as gay on live shows he even talks slow now. Its strange...


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

@genocide_cutter For some reason, yes. Can't figure out why they haven't canned him.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:Oooh so damn good, and he's not even in the match :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Titus ain't taking off that headset for nothing.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Paige with dat Hot Rod shirt though. That's cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope Bayley is making her debut.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

best first hour to raw in a long time


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Is David Otunga still employed?


If he is, its probably cause Vince wants to keep many ties to Hollywood opened as possible.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

New day really are fucking brilliant


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

CH25 said:


> Does anyone care about the Ascension ?


I still hold out hope that one of them gets injured, then when he's healed they re-debut as monsters.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte is ugly. Ric Flair was sleeping with some hideous chicks back in the day.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Are the Bellas actually there? From what I saw, the Bellas werent on the stage at the start, Alicia's concussed, but I saw Dana Brooke and Emma.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

keep marketing it the diva revolution makes it seem like its not a revolution to me


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"It's tea mode, and there's trouble brewing." 
Becky Lynch has joined the writing staff.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb busting out my steampunk goggles before Becky gets ready to rassle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Divas time!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!! :mark:*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLOL The ref looking right at Kofi grabbing the rope during the pin. LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess the bloom is off the rose for Kalisto...and some thought he was going to be the new Rey Mysterio :ti


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Divas time y'allllllll


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> :Oooh so damn good, and he's not even in the match :lmao


Nigon not a fan just cause he is N*g


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Paige with dat Hot Rod shirt though. That's cool.


She straight ganked the Bellas for their ride too like an OG.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> If he is, its probably cause Vince wants to keep many ties to Hollywood opened as possible.


Otunga has ties to Hollywood?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CommercialMania is running wild as always.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Woods is so freaking good. :lmao


What's your sig from?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

"Divas Revolution".... something's wrong here :hmm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Otunga has ties to Hollywood?


His wife

or mate, 

Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Charlotte is ugly. Ric Flair was sleeping with some hideous chicks back in the day.


She got Ric's gene for looking old as fuck at every age.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


The more ridiculous they get, the more that I love them


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Duracell commercial, "I love you babygurl." Roman Reigns, confirmed to have lots of sex.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Between Xavier and Titus is anyone actually paying attention to the match?



*KOFI USED A HEEL TACTIC OF GRABBING THE ROPES FOR LEVERAGE AND ABSOLUTELY NO ONE ON COMMENTARY CALLED IT, MAKING THE HEEL TACTIC UTTERLY MEANINGLESS SMFH*


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

YOU CAN LOOK BUTCHU CANT TOUCH


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Its time for a load of posters to start telling us that this divas match is awesome.All though i am pretty sure it will be the same old shite


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have no idea what Alicia is wearing...But I like it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nikki's tits bout to explode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim Ross : BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICKUP! HERE COMES NIKKI AND TEAM BELLA!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, time to go take a piss, then make a sammich...and hope it's over by then.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm already bored with this divas trios experiment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait so now The Bellas are responsible for the Divas Revolution 

Divas Revolution :ha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


>


I was watching this gif as the bellas came out. The music sync was bizarre.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kofi didn't grab the rope, he was pointing at PTP


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I hope Bayley is making her debut.


Nah, she's going to win the womens title at Takeover: Brooklyn then be top of the womens division in NXT whilst they build up the rest of the divas in developmental like Alexa Bliss and Dana Brooke and Carmella until probably early next year and she'll debut around Mania on the main roster.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Face or heel?

We'll never know!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

BECKY!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ME said:


> Titus on the mic! I wish the show could end after this because it's all downhill from here.


Oh Hell in a handbasket I hate being right..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You can look, but you can't watch, it's only exciting when they botch....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I hate these diva promos :trips7


Nikki is nice to look at though :homer


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao These fools are really gonna break AJ's record, aren't they?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Becky even does the woo better than charlotte.


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Goldusto said:


> *KOFI USED A HEEL TACTIC OF GRABBING THE ROPES FOR LEVERAGE AND ABSOLUTELY NO ONE ON COMMENTARY CALLED IT, MAKING THE HEEL TACTIC UTTERLY MEANINGLESS SMFH*


Pretty sure he was just pointing at PTP on commentary


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Becky is so hot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige, Charlotte, and Becky.

Paige and Becky can get it. At least Charlotte is talented, though. Good that WWE is giving them to shine.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky Lynch :trips5


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I fear for New Day if they get popular by just being amazing like they are now.. Faces seem to get a lot less room to enjoy themselves unless they are at the bottom of the card.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Submission sorority eh?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky!!! :book


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Wait so now The Bellas are responsible for the Divas Revolution
> 
> Divas Revolution :ha


Well in that case we have to "thank" AJ. Because without her pissing off Vince enough to keep the title on Nikki, this wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why are Charlotte's tights always SO small.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Submission Sorority, cool. 

COLE: I like that, guys, the Submission Sorority. 

Submission Sorority, no longer cool.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cool name tbh


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Please drop the title. Her being involved in EVERY RAW match really dampens the REVOLUTION.

So Charlotte is going to tap out Brie. I wish Nikki could lose a non-title match but nope.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LETS GO CHARLOTTE!!!! :flair3 WOOOO!!!!!!!! *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I want Becky to sit on my face.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Becky does a better wooo than Charlotte...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JaymeN said:


> YOU CAN LOOK BUTCHU CANT TOUCH


That song fits perfectly with Nikki.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Who wants to bet that Brie works most of this match and Nicki doesn't do shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> LOLOL The ref looking right at Kofi grabbing the rope during the pin. LOL


I thought that was it at first, but then I realized that he was merely pointing towards the Players at the commentary booth as a way to say "WE COMIN' FO' YOU, *******!"


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

wait its a tag match now, what. Why are the matches so random


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Still not a fan of those running legdrops Becky does.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I'm already bored with this divas trios experiment.




I'm bored with internet commentors who can't stop complaining even when we're being given something good.

You know you're the reason so many people think internet fans don't know shit right?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

These piss breaks are just far too long for me nowadays :cry


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Why are Charlotte's tights always SO small.


'cause Charlotte has next to no ass? :draper2


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Submission Sorority?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Charlotte should really fucking stop with the woooooooooooooo it´s annoying!


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks Becky's entrance (when coming around the Titantron) is corny?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if Tamina will be in action later tonight :heyman6


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WWE is the only one obsessed with breaking AJ's record. 

Nobody else cares, especially AJ


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"Come on Nikki!" SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

her name is Becky? alright bet. :subban5


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

boxing1836 said:


> wait its a tag match now, what. Why are the matches so random


It was advertised/announced as so earlier on the show >.<.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> That song fits perfectly with Nikki.


It does! But I have a soft spot for the Brieeeeeeee mooooode theme.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow I'm surprised they said AJ's name :aj3*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> WWE is the only one obsessed with breaking AJ's record.
> 
> Nobody else cares, especially AJ


So true. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

tark1n said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Becky's entrance (when coming around the Titantron) is corny?


You aren't alone my friend.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tiago said:


> Charlotte should really fucking stop with the woooooooooooooo it´s annoying!


WWE is forcing the Ric Flair character on her. I'm sure Charlotte doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

When is the last time Nikki defended the title??? Terrible champ


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paiges bra :done


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jay2 at Charlotte yelling "COME ON NIKKI!" to Brie. Good to see her capable of being a cocky bish even while as a babyface, much like her pops. bama


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

"COME ON NIKKI!"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> 'cause Charlotte has next to no ass? :draper2


She always makes me think of Miley Cyrus.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

hair extensions. hair extensions everywhere.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

DG89 said:


> I'm bored with internet commentors who can't stop complaining even when we're being given something good.
> 
> You know you're the reason so many people think internet fans don't know shit right?


Good for you don't mean good for everybody. If he's bored let him be bored. It is pretty boring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The submission sorority sounds like a porn lol.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

TAG TEAM MANIA!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Did Trish Stratus and Lita ever have a record. Why do I hear so much talk about records with modern Divas and that Diva title when IMO they sucked compared to the old women's division and the Women's World title.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Nap time


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Abisial said:


> I always think Miley Cyrus.


That's just insulting lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, so I guess the Bellas are heel for another week. Cool.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Commercials in the middle of Diva's matches now ? Raw should go back to 2 hours...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Did Trish Stratus and Lita ever have a record. Why do I hear so much talk about records with modern Divas and that Diva title when IMO they sucked compared to the old women's division and the Women's World title.


You only hear about this record because they're angry at someone and their husband.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:fact I haven't visited a KFC ever since they started doing the creepy Col. Sanders commercials.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I think Cena passed off his selling skills to the wrong Bella. Brie no sold the fuck out of that submission.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer the Colonel Sanders from South Park over the one in these commercials.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, back. And it's over! Awesome. What's next?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> You only hear about this record because they're angry at someone and their husband.


Oh pleeeeeease. They were all about the record with AJ as well. They announced it on Twitter, RAW, Smackdown, carrier pigeon. 

I do see Nikki breaking it _because_ of their strained relationship with AJ though.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Still no dull moment tonight. That itself is quite an achievement for WWE.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

CH25 said:


> Commercials in the middle of Diva's matches now ? Raw should go back to 2 hours...


Its the only time i am happy to see commercials during raw


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Did they really do that spot before commercial when BOTH Charlotte AND Paige were both lively and able to attack them from behind? That made no fucking sense :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cum on Nikki. :cena6


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DG89 said:


> I'm bored with internet commentors who can't stop complaining even when we're being given something good.
> 
> You know you're the reason so many people think internet fans don't know shit right?


You're talking to the wrong poster, sir. I bought my ticket to Raw in Atlanta because of rumors the NXT ladies were going to debut. I'm just bored with how this is all being handled.

Piss off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Submission Sorority?










Certainly isn't as cheese-tastic as Team B.A.D., so I approve.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This Nivea Men advert featuring some Liverpool players is on every single ad break.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Divas revolution=tag match every week with each diva swapping wins and no promo time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia's legs in a nutshell


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> ok, back. And it's over! Awesome. What's next?


The second half of the Divas tag match.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> Did they really do that spot before commercial when BOTH Charlotte AND Paige were both lively and able to attack them from behind? That made no fucking sense :lmao


Shhhhhhhh......don't mention that


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> :fact I haven't visited a KFC ever since they started doing the creepy Col. Sanders commercials.


Add me to that too...my god, are they trying to get the serial killer market? Is that a thing? Didn't the "Burger King" a few years ago try that route?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> Divas revolution=tag match every week with each diva swapping wins and no promo time.


Wrestling for the sake of wrestling. Woo!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*GET BECKT!!!!!!*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"She's a fighter." Yes, that would be important on a show involving fighting.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit, spoke too soon...This shit is still going? ok, going to refill my drink...even though its' 3/4 full as it is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Get them girls some chairs. Why are they always standing?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Doesn't Becky technically have more experience than them?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Those Team B.A.D. shirts look like they were made by some chick who tried to sell her shit to Hot Topic.

I bet Tamina made them while the at a house show sitting ringside. Since you know, she's not doing anything else :heyman6


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dr. Middy said:


> Doesn't Becky technically have more experience than them?


Shhhhh.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is it that whenever there is an Irish wrestler they are described as a fighter almost every time?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Its the only time i am happy to see commercials during raw


It sucks man. Divas matches used to take 5 minutes at most. I don't understand the appeal. Why make them this long..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> :fact I haven't visited a KFC ever since they started doing the creepy Col. Sanders commercials.


I haven't seen this. What's it like?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They try to have wrestling matches = people complain

They have short 2-3 min matches = people complain

Oh you people...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JaymeN said:


> Those Team B.A.D. shirts look like they were made by some chick who tried to sell her shit to Hot Topic.
> 
> I bet Tamina made them while the at a house show sitting ringside. Since you know, she's not doing anything else :heyman6


surprised they are not bedazzled as well.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Doesn't Becky technically have more experience than them?


Indies don't exist in the WWE Universe.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll probably watch it regardless, but does anybody care to tell me how good that Neville/Rollins match was?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why is it that whenever there is an Irish wrestler they are described as a fighter almost every time?


"Oy lov ta foyt."
-Sheamus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why is it that whenever there is an Irish wrestler they are described as a fighter almost every time?


Given it's WWE just be glad they're not described as a drunk every time.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

dat neckbreaker/spear combo tho.... werkkkkk Charlotte.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Team Bad

Butchy and Dull
Bitchy and Depressing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, Becky is awesome in the ring.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Charlotte is the female Reigns.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Add me to that too...my god, are they trying to get the serial killer market? Is that a thing? Didn't the "Burger King" a few years ago try that route?


Oh yeah...I don't know what these restaurants are thinking.

Looks like Burger King learn that lesson somewhat quickly.

At least Subway not's parading Jared around anymore...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> They try to have wrestling matches = people complain
> 
> They have short 2-3 min matches = people complain
> 
> Oh you people...


We love complaining, why else would we watch Raw every week?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Lol divas trying so hard to get people into this match


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

How tall is Charlotte? She looks really tall compared to the other chicks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I thought Brie would take the fall.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

oh shit


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Becky should have gotten the win there. Charlotte doesn't need more lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki lost! Holy shit! Big moment!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> This Nivea Men advert featuring some Liverpool players is on every single ad break.


At least there's the wave of Carl's Jr. commercials with @DemBoy's waifu Charlotte McKinney to compensate. bama4


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Nikki.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte and Becky looking STRONG tonight.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Will anyone care about the champ tapping out now? :HHH2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

And another champion loses cleanly in a non-title match


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Honestly didn't expect Nicki to tap tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well they got to set up a title match at some point so why not now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ the Divas Champion tapping. Way to make the belt look like even more of a joke :ti. Oh well, Charlotte wins :yay*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn, Becky is awesome in the ring.


I bet Finn Balor thinks she is awesome out of the ring too , if you know what I mean


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Given it's WWE just be glad they're not described as a drunk every time.


And carry a leprechaun, eat lucky charms and potatoes every meal...Everyone forgets how the Irish are stereotyped and I'm Irish..

Well, guess I'll go get my wife pregnant while drinking a pint and grubbing for potatoes til this match is over.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This was on par with Rollins/Neville. Imma mark the fuck out for Sasha vs Bayley.:mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Charlotte realy is one ugly looking bloke


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Charlotte vs. Nikki at SummerSlam? :hmm


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ the Divas Champion tapping. Way to make the belt look like even more of a joke :ti. Oh well, Charlotte wins :yay*


Is it possible? I don't know if it's possible for it to look worse.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Those Team BAD shirts are BAD

:lmao the WWE keep bringing up Rousey


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay, Charlotte picks up the win...again.:StephenA2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

More than one Divas match in one night? Oh shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige is such a waste of SCSA podcast


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I look at Sasha and get happy, then I look at Naomi and get disgusted. She's that terrible.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

this is a sad attempt at getting rousey's attention.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Team BAD? Should be named Sasha Banks and the ****** Two.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

...and Tamina was there too.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Naomi stop it.................................I like you but calling out Ronda..............stop it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Divas talking about Rousey.

:lmao

The new divas are good. But calm down. Comparing WWE divas to Rousey is like comparing a Ferrari to a Honda.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Braylyt said:


> This was on par with Rollins/Neville. Imma mark the fuck out for Sasha vs Bayley.:mark:


On par with Rollins/Neville? Are you high? Or is it Joe Rollins and Jack Neville from some indy organization you're referring to?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Naomi on the microphone has improved quite a bit.

Also, Tamina's intimidating stare at JoJo is her year highlight.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Naomi wrestling and not Sasha? Yuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Team BT-1000

Sasha
Nikki 
Tamina


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi talking trash about stable names when hers is ratchet as fuck. :chlol



TheAbsentOne said:


> Becky should have gotten the win there. Charlotte doesn't need more lol


Becky scored a pin in a tag match and beat Brie via submission on Main Event a week or two ago, so Charlotte scoring the pin tonight is fine and dandy.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Berlino said:


> Charlotte realy is one ugly looking bloke


Thank God I´m not the only one thinking that! She is really really fugly


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Naomi is the best Diva on the mic,even tho it's a one dimensional character.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

2 divas matches! Vince had a voice from above speak to him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god that look from Tamina to JoJo didn't turn into Prison Heat 6.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck are Orton and Sheamus there.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige doing her little loser sign after the match was so cringe-worthy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW has been pretty damn good so far.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Naomi, Rousey would knock your playa-hatin' ass out quicker than she did Bethe Correia.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is Miz TV a thing?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Paige is such a waste of SCSA podcast


I'm guessing it was supposed to be Hogan on there ?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet Finn Balor thinks she is awesome out of the ring too , if you know what I mean


She's the demon in that situation.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Naomi needs to smack her lips more. It's funny.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tamina staring at JoJo like she wants to reenact a women's prison movie!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hou713 said:


> Will anyone care about the champ tapping out now? :HHH2






Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ the Divas Champion tapping. Way to make the belt look like even more of a joke :ti. Oh well, Charlotte wins :yay*



Took all of three posts for some to express they cared :ha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cesaro and Owens on MizTV.

... Are they trying to kill their feud, because there is NO reason to involve Miz.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Couldn't tell what was more cringeworthy, Roman or the chick claiming to be his fan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Been funny if at the end of that, they asked Reigns to get them Ambrose's autograph.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So, confirmed: Sheamus will replace Upside-Down Sheamus in the Wyatt Family.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ROman REigns, the guy who got really far 
ROman REigns, the guy who said B A Star


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Freak Island.... Naomi is a genius 

Also Naomi just stole Dana's little thing with the head tapping stuff.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Tamina was either considering taking Jojo to a back room and.. enjoying her.. or taking her to back room and enjoying her with a side of fava beans.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> On par with Rollins/Neville? Are you high? Or is it Joe Rollins and Jack Neville from some indy organization you're referring to?


Yes, yes, no. It was a great match and Rollins/Neville was pretty short.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Cesaro and Owens better fight at summerslam i swear


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Naomi, Rousey would knock your playa-hatin' ass out quicker than she did Bethe Correia.


Dude its scripted. Chill


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I look at Sasha and get happy, then I look at Naomi and get disgusted. She's that terrible.


just because she is black is it ?










Nigon approves


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought they were going to show Reigns botching his lines in that PSA.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Paige is such a waste of SCSA podcast


Was thinking the same myself.Surely there is a much better interview for him with all the people on the roster.Such a waste


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> 2 divas matches! Vince had a voice from above speak to him.


and that voice told him to Double the mediocrity?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Those Team BAD shirts are BAD
> 
> :lmao the WWE keep bringing up Rousey


*Rousey has been sitting on WWE's face since Wrestlemania. Lick it clean Stephanie. Lick it CLEAN! *


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Naomi talking trash about stable names when hers is ratchet as fuck. :chlol
> 
> 
> 
> Becky scored a pin in a tag match and beat Brie via submission on Main Event a week or two ago, so Charlotte scoring the pin tonight is fine and dandy.


Do people watch main event? Lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Razor Mike said:


> Paige doing her little loser sign after the match was so cringe-worthy.


Like pretty much everything else that has happened in this 'divas revolution'.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xtremeee said:


> just because she is black is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use to mark for Naomi just to mark and joke around but truthfully she is pretty terrible.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Naomi is so bad. And not the way WWE are intending.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Not having Cena drop the title to Owens was one of the absolute dumbest booking decisions I've ever fucking seen.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah that's great n all but ... WE WANT BAYLEY!!!


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Freak Island.... Naomi is a genius
> 
> Also Naomi just stole Dana's little thing with the head tapping stuff.*


It was most likely scripted for her to do that..?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> this is a sad attempt at getting rousey's attention.


She's a hardcore fan, they don't need to do anything to get her attention, they already have it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Rousey has been sitting on WWE's face since Wrestlemania. Lick it clean Stephanie. Lick it CLEAN! *


I want Rousey to "accidently" KO Steph. If they're going to have Steph put down everybody in the company for like 2 years, they might as well get something good out of it.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Can anyone talented give me a gif of that Tamina stare?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MIZ is the man. Fuck the haters.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I haven't seen this. What's it like?


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=col+sanders+commercial+2015

Take your pick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A nod to Piper's Pit :mj2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

No mention of the Peep Show.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Miz is a face tonight?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Miz is good as long as he doesn't wrestle.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz, classy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a great thing Miz just did.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Miz is great on the mic, I'm excited for this.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If that 3rd member of the Wyatt Family debut tonight who will help the babyfaces?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> this is a sad attempt at getting rousey's attention.


She is already a fan, its to get Dana White's attention if anything not hers.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Damn you Miz for not bringing up Carlito's Cabana


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That was pretty nice, Miz. :mj2. That was pretty nice.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice touch Miz.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *MIZ is the man. Fuck the haters.*


Nooooo. Our first disagreement. 

LOL. "On DVD and Bluray" sums up WWE films these days.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This guy was once the best thing in the WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ryback's been gone?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great Roddy Piper tribute


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice job, Miz, now remind us why this sucks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz showing dat' class.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

KO! :mark:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

JBLoser said:


> Damn you Miz for not bringing up Carlito's Cabana


 And The Peep Show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see what Kevin Owens has become. :mj4


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I was gonna say something acknowledging how great that was of Miz
Then he mentioned "Star of santas little helper" and im just confused. This is a WWE film? It is real? Lord help us all


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Miz's first guest:

A Stoopid French American Whatever He Is wens2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Miz being face briefly for Hot Rod was pretty nice roud


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

I love Owens but his armpits bother me. Did something happen to him or is it just stretch marks?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Tubby Blanchard!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Not having Cena drop the title to Owens was one of the absolute dumbest booking decisions I've ever fucking seen.


So true especially how this is going. If Cena lost then we would be getting Owens vs Cesaro for the US title and Cena could go for the WWE title even if he then loses it then it helps all.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens in the house.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> This guy was once the best thing in the WWE.


What 6 min. window of time was this?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

JBLoser said:


> Damn you Miz for not bringing up Carlito's Cabana


Heyyyyy:grin2:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Miz is brilliant on the mic. Shame hes not all that in the ring.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao KO


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Please tell me someone else saw the "Taker now 21-2 cause of Meek" sign.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yes! Miz for IC Champion. 5x 5x 5x 5x 5x!*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Owens got not reaction.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, he got every one of those movies for free with a purchase of a bag of gummy bears.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

i love KOs music


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Suit :cesaro


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cesaro looking fresh! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is fancy af.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, it's that one dude that can't connect because he's Swiss!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro looking spiffy. Go on head son.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro looking like a god :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DID THEY REALLY JUST HAVE OWENS SAY HE IS A BIG MIZ FAN?>??????????????


:lmao

Now I know Vince is screwing with the guy. Good fucking grief.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DAT CESARO POP. 

Dat suit!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Anybody got the Cesaro/Miz giant swing into the baracade Gif? lol I just remembered that with these two


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro should be WWE Champion right now.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cesaro looking pretty dapper tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Promo botch. Owens continues to fall down the ladder.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Do people watch main event? Lol.


Becky is a bawse, so I'd watch it if she's on. :I


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

WWE makes films. Action films. In every action films theres a bald european tough guy henchman in a suit.
Why has Cesaro not had a role yet dammit


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Niiice Cesaro section tonight!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cesaro section signs are back.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The cesaro section is getting bigger by the week.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*All this greatness in the ring.*


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Those Cesaro Section signs are badass.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swiss superman [Enabale]


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Something about that particular suit looks goofy as fuck on Cesaro. :lol

Nice to hear his pops, though. Now don't botch live again, for fuck's sake.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where the fuck did all those little cesaro signs come from lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh mother may I. 


unf. he is too hot for words.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hate to say I'm not up on something, but what's this Meek thing?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dem Cesaro signs :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro section is bigger than ever :drose


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro apparently didn't get the memo that babyfaces wear casual clothes while heels where business suits. Owens is the exemption because of dat belly. :3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Owens is wasted. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I hate to say it because I'm a big Kidd fan, but Tyson getting injured may have been the best thing that has happened to Cesaro's WWE career.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz's "ooooooh" had me loling


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Miz TV is awesome. I love Miz in a moderator role.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Walk Owens Walk :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Cesaro section is bigger than ever :drose


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"The chair is stuck to you" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now they're having other wrestlers bury Owens on the mic.

:lmao


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

"Careful that chair stuck to you" lmaoooooo Cesaro is fucking awesome.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Owens needs to keep saying Cesaro will do nothing in the WWE while being the Heel he is now till it turns into Cesaro getting a Bryan like following .


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cesaro is ashamed of Owens because he's a fan of Miz's acting career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this feud would have been ever better with the US title on the line

stupid wWE


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That Miz face.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Miz' expressions are priceless :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cesaro: "Careful, that chair stuck you!"

Always gotta :homer4 for well done fat jokes.

:clap at KO rebounding by taking a piss on Miz's obviously shit ring ability.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro can't use the "W" word :mj2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This is great! Look at Miz's face lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Awkward ass delivery from Cesaro, but that last line and a half was nice.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Miz's face is priceless :lel


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cesaro better on the mic...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz getting buried:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They give Owens and Cesaro mic time and its good!

Imagine that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Legit BOSS* is right. The issue why they are fighting is lame. If they were fighting over the US title instead of this "You are Jealous of me" crap, this feud would have some real stakes. This is just so fpalm*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz is everything :lmao


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

I love Owens. He plays this bitter part so good. Draws heat like no one else currently.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz getting crushed will never not be great.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I would bang the shit out of Owens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens doesn't fight for free :vince$ wens2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dun, du naa dun, RE 
Dun, du naa dun, SPECT 
Dun, du naa dun, WALK


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Give Cesaro a title run


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens being the pussy heel again.

WWE ruined him already FFS


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cesaro really needs new music


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Excellent Miz burial. Crowd got much hotter for that at the end.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol I love miz facial expression hes just 100% gold


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ffs, change Cesaro's music already.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the feud, and I think it'll be great, but they should both be fighting for the US title contender, not the jealousy thing.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

And this feud could be for the US title and it'd be great. What the fuck was the point of Owens not getting the title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Owens should've stayed in NXT longer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Cesaro to death but he needs to ditch that horrendous theme. It's seriously a nuisance to my ears.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, I would bang the shit out of Owens.


When I woke up today I never imagined I'd see this, but..........


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Give Cesaro a title run


before that give him fucking good theme lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/308768356406804480


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cesaro looks like a beast!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cesaro actually cut a decent promo. Im impressed


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to see Cesaro moving up...but I'm also leery as they've wrecked it every time for him(the writers). ...Remember the Yodeling gimmick?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Take lessons, Lesnar. That's how you throw something without hitting an audience member.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't know if I should laugh or cry at the trash that is Cesaro's theme. I mean, I should be used to it by now, but it's so awful.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Now they're having other wrestlers bury Owens on the mic.
> 
> :lmao


How dare you refer to Cesaro the Great as a "other" wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> @Legit BOSS* is right. The issue why they are fighting is lame. If they were fighting over the US title instead of this "You are Jealous of me" crap, this feud would have some real stakes. This is just so fpalm*


*
Yeah, they've pretty much killed the whole purpose of Owens' character, which is to fight for a prize. Now he supposedly fights for the right PriCe. This is idiotic.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paige vs Imoan?

That's what happens whenever I think of Paige :curry2

And Rusev is next :rusevyes


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

World's Strongest Jobber next!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev vs Henry again, just great


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Give Cesaro a title run


Vince says no


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, what a great segment. All three guys killed it. Props.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please give Owens/Cesaro 30+ minutes at Summerslam :mark:


Also please give Cesaro a new them song.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

two of the hottest things going right now. Their match at SS should be a #1 contenders match


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> @Legit BOSS* is right. The issue why they are fighting is lame. If they were fighting over the US title instead of this "You are Jealous of me" crap, this feud would have some real stakes. This is just so fpalm*


At least there's a honest to good mid card feud for once, what's the big deal? Owens saying Cesaro is jealous of him fits perfectly for Owens badass but insecure character


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I almost expected Kevin to say what he did to Joe about the walking thing as it was glorious .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Owens confirmed as the Forrest Gump of WWE. RUN, OWENS,RUN!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't know if I should laugh or cry at the trash that is Cesaro's theme. I mean, I should be used to it by now, but it's so awful.


You would cry if they gave him Jack Swagger's theme song.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Once Cesaro's shirt comes off when in business attire, my panties drop.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Cesaro = THE MAN :rusevyes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Please give Owens/Cesaro 30+ minutes at Summerslam :mark:
> 
> 
> Also please give Cesaro a new them song.


They really fucking should if they have the gall to make the fans sit through a torturous FOUR hour PPV. fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This feud needs a title, fast.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens being the pussy heel again.
> 
> WWE ruined him already FFS


He is always like that till its on his terms. That is his THING.

Also it is glorious when he is given freedom to do it as it makes the crowd salty as hell especially when he wins after doing it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, I would bang the shit out of Owens.


What would swagger say?

Or does he join in?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *Owens confirmed as the Forrest Gump of WWE. RUN, OWENS,RUN!*


Let's slow down. It's clear Owens isn't running anywhere.

Good segment though. At least both got mic time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Miz reaction :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh look, Henry is...face? I think. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Why don't wwe just promoted Lucha Underground lol, I don't blame them if they like it though


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> When I woke up today I never imagined I'd see this, but..........


Owens is fine af. He isn't Swagger fine, but still hubby material. More cushion for da pushing :trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Please give Owens/Cesaro 30+ minutes at Summerslam :mark:
> 
> 
> Also please give Cesaro a new them song.


Seeing how Summerslam is 4 hours this year, it's a good possibility.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Rusev and Hot Summer :rusevyes


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Was that Dana White who was interviewing Rhonda?


I just love the cross UFC promotion. 


But I shouldn't be surprised. WWE always had ties to the MMA world.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Everyone rise for the GOAT Rusev!
:rusevcrush


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

You can understand why they named her summer.

She's too fucking hot.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Well JBL couldn't have fucked that line up any worse


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Here comes that babyface Rusev :mark:


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Gotta admit, wasn't exactly looking forward to a Cesaro/Owens mic segment but it went better then I thought.

Cesaro is constantly improving on the mic, and handeled himself well. He needs to keep working to improve his pitch, as his delivery at times doesn't sound as fluid as it should, but otherwise I have no complaints. He's really made strides to improve and DAT CESARO SECTION :mark: :mark:

Meanwhile Owens has kept killing it everything he's done and aside from him having to say he's a fan of Miz, he was gold.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Hopefully the fish makes an appearance this week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev + Lana-fied Summer Rae = My new OTP. <3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When the condom broke but she didn't get pregnant.:rusevyes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, they've pretty much killed the whole purpose of Owen's character, which is to fight for a prize. Now he supposedly fights for the right PriCe. This is idiotic.*


They should just strip Ryback of the IC title, then have a tournament, and have Cesaro vs Owens as the final two to take place at summerslam.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Recap Udria, Recap Machka


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Hawk Harrelson said:


>


ROFL that bih Meek Mill taking all the L's


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawk Harrelson said:


>



You can put it on the Board...

YESSSSS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The A+ playa has arrived.

:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would bang Rusev, too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Henry collecting that paycheck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Summer Rae with dat screen time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So now that Dolph resigned to WWE last week, I guess he'll make a surprise return soon.


----------



## Ace0619 (Jul 23, 2015)

Great tribute by The Miz. Did anybody else notice he was also wearing a kilt and red boots?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Hasn't Rusev already made Henry his bitch?


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Was that Dana White who was interviewing Rhonda?
> 
> 
> I just love the cross UFC promotion.
> ...


Dana called WWE fake shit on twitter LOL


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Was that Dana White who was interviewing Rhonda?
> 
> 
> I just love the cross UFC promotion.
> ...


Nah, it was Joe Rogan.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought Henry was heel. Am I stupid?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Summer Rae looking hot in those black pumps.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rusev time :drose


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

When was the last time Henry was billed under 400 lbs?!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Summer is so ridiculously hot in that outfit.

She's obedient too, which is a huge plus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawk Harrelson said:


>





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> *FUCK MEEK MILL!*


^


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

How is Mark Henry still in WWE?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Godway said:


> Henry collecting that paycheck.


Write 'em up, write 'em up, bank his check, bank his check


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> When was the last time Henry was billed under 400 lbs?!


When he was 11


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev back to killing black men

:hogan2 be like :rusevyes


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

So...when did Rusev start wearing shoes as part of his in-ring gear?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TD_DDT said:


> How is Mark Henry still in WWE?


Are you going to tell that man he's out of a job?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, Mizark is a babyface again...FOR NO RAISIN.

Still can't get over Henry going through 3 turns in the span of just 4 months. :heston


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That match was AWFUL. 0/10


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry really need to change his theme because now, he's the person that gets his ass whopped each match. It's not a good idea to come out to a theme that basically buries you.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, lost to a kick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Retire, Henry. Please.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

when henry came in I could see in his eyes he was going to lose and he didn't want to be there


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JuxGiant said:


> So...when did Rusev start wearing shoes as part of his in-ring gear?



It is to protect his foot, he was out injured with a fractured foot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Henry:EAT, SLEEP, JOB, REPEAT.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tuned... That Neville/Rollins match was amazing. I can't understand how people think WWE is the worst it's been in years when we're getting quality matches every week.

Edit: and that's coming from someone that isn't a work rate Mark... I like to be sports entertained haha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mark Henry's last relevant feud was the promo swerve with Cena. 

Guy needs to hang it up now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev making quick work of Henry.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Summer does Lana better than Lana does Lana. Rusev does Summer better than Rusev does Lana.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They really fucking should if they have the gall to make the fans sit through a torturous FOUR hour PPV. fpalm


That extra hour is probably just so C-lister rappers have more time to waste our time with their horrible music fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> When was the last time Henry was billed under 400 lbs?!


Last week. :shrug

He's been billed at 399 for a while now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JuxGiant said:


> So...when did Rusev start wearing shoes as part of his in-ring gear?


Since his return to the ring. I think it was kayfabe explained as part of healing from his injury.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUUUUCKKKK THEEEEESE PLUUUUUGGSSSS.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL's face hasn't melted yet?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Face cards? Really? Like we couldn't grasp the idea that 9.99 is cheaper than 54.99?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Summerslam is going to be SOOOO epic we had to make it 4 hours...

Only one match officially scheduled thus far...

VINTAGE WWE :cole


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How did Rusev manage to avoid being involved in a ridiculous segment this week?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL AT YOU DUMBFUCKS BUYING OUR PPVS


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Announcers are shitting on people who have the buy the PPV. Fucking idiots.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THEY MADE SIGNS FOR PEOPLE WHO MUTE COMMENTARY :LOL*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Little did Mizark know that Rusev invited him to a Superkick Party. 8*D Can we get a gif of his crazy-ass victory dance? That shit is hilariously awesome. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Next WWE film to star Rusev in "A Fish Called Lana" :vince$*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So whats the point Rusev now?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHITE POWDER!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That swerved shit wasn't funny at all..


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

They're still trashing people who buy the PPV's. Idiots.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Only Vince would find stuff like that funny.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL : Its 59.99$ on Cable but its 9.99$ on Network and you save 45$ WTF LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Summerslam is going to be SOOOO epic we had to make it 4 hours...
> 
> Only one match officially scheduled this far...
> 
> VINTAGE WWE :cole


Perfect time to give Rollins/Cena and Owens/Cesaro 30 minutes each.

:drose

But they won't.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If JBL was on Swerved, he'd probably try to rape Maddox in the shower.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Xavier Woods is gold. They can't use him enough


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Swerved sucks. The only good segment so far was the horny old lady.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I love swerved :lel


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Wyatt stole flowers from my garden


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kofi channeling Richard Pryor there.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The weed is gone? RVD is sad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the hell are they playing in the background :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *THEY MADE SIGNS FOR PEOPLE WHO MUTE COMMENTARY :LOL*


I fucking lost it when I saw those cue cards. :chlol

That was just about as asinine and childish as Netanyahu's cartoon bomb diagram regarding Iran's nuclear program.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

They need to stop that really i know the stay rate is high for the Network but it insults so many fans who already paid and damn that must piss off the guys offering that PPV to watch lol.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Mark Henry's last relevant feud was the promo swerve with Cena.
> 
> Guy needs to hang it up now.


He's only there for that paycheck. There's no way he enjoys jobbing at this point in his career.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why did the Wyatts split up?

Why did the Wyatts reunite?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Took all of three posts for some to express they cared :ha


Yeah, because that outrage was exactly the same unk2


Stop :hbk2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WTF. SHEAMUS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus cutting a promo with the wyatt fam :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sheamus has discovered the Wyatt's secret lair!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IT looks like those three have been smokin a little to much of whatever Bray lights his lamp with.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy fuck Sheamus looks awesome. Nose piercing is an A+++ addition.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Bray's dimension makes anybody's promo soft and whispery?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Guess what guys, Bray Wyatt used to have a pet flower once :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus joining the party randomly in parts unknown. Sure, why not?

:ti


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Razor Mike said:


> Wyatt stole flowers from my garden


It it white or black ? NIgan wants to know


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow sheamus actually....fits with the wyatt family


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently Sheamus is the only person that can find the back room Bray is always in :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus knows! The location is KNOWN!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bray: Oh shit! How did you find my secret lair?!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

wow WWE just went out of their way to explain how heels in the 6 man tag are going to get along.. haven't seen that in years

nicely done


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

WWE 101: Heels are friends.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

SHeamus with Wyatt Family? LOL.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

What the fuck was that. Sheamus must have been lost and trying to find the bathroom


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

bray wyatt = exposed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why did the Wyatts split up?
> 
> Why did the Wyatts reunite?


Reasons.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Lesnar to end show?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy hell, 1-800-FELLA is backstage with the Wyatt Fam during one of their promos! R.I.P. in peace Rowan's push. :hayden3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so very confused on what I just saw from the background music and Sheamus in that promo


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sheamus manage to find Wyatt's smoke room? Reigns could use your help fella.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Sheamus! :ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

My Wyatt Family have betrayed me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sheamus look like one of those guys who show up at a party and no one has no fucking idea where he came from or who he's with.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

They're all in the Weed room. You got Bray talking about flowers and Sheamus appearing looking high as fuck. Lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So somehow the pale Irish man carrying a golden briefcase found the unknown area where the mysterious Wyatt family make their promos? 

Loool ok


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't take Sheamus seriously when, every time he talks, his beard jewelry jingles.

unk4


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Sheamus doing Wyatt antics on his speech made the promo look like a fucking joke.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, it was said that Rowan is just an upside-down Sheamus, so why not! I guess Bray finally straightened him out.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okaaaaayyyy ..... :|


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> They're all in the Weed room. You got Bray talking about flowers and Sheamus appearing looking high as fuck. Lol



I need to find this room :rusevyes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sheamus as a Wyatt? Wins the WWE Title and awards the title to his "master" Bray Wyatt?*


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Zack Ryder lives


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RYDER!

He's ALIVE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zack Ryder appearance:lmao

This can't be life.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A rare Zack Ryder sighting!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheamus and Rowan have fused to become one!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryder is alive!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf is Zack Ryder doing on tv lol


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

that was weird. Sheamus in the same room with the Wyatts? Wow.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This Superstars commercial is pretty long


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at this random ass match.

:drake1


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Zack Ryder sighting

King Jobber vs the actual King of the Jobbers

You can decide who is who


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King Barrett. Because at this point the only guys he'd believably go over are guys like Ryder.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cannot stand King Barrett's voice. UGH


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Zack Ryder on TV... I guess that's one less active member on this forum.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

woo wooo wooo yeas Ryder baby


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i didn't know Zack Ryder was still employed.


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Man I used to get so hyped about the Wyatt's now it just seems he goes from 1 feud to the next as filler using the same type promo for all . Screams of a talent that needs to be given a clar direction because now when he appears I just get meh feelings


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Let Ryder win this


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Barrett is basically just King Jobber nowadays :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*ALL HAIL KING BARRETT*


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Barrett you are wrong. Ryder is no longer king of the internet. Ryder isn't even the king of his own bedroom anymore


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Barrett's body honestly is kinda gross/weird looking to me. He looks like skin and bones. Just really, really thin in a weird way.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Inb4 Barrett loses


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Barrett gets stuck with one bad mid-card geek gimmick after another:lol

It's like 3 in a row for him.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

What if they have a gimmick where Wyatt keeps confusing Sheamus with Rowan.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Let's go Ryder


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I would say welcome to #jobbercity Ryder...but with King Barrett in the match...I just don't know. :hmm:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

theyre going to have him job to ryder. fpalm


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

this match should have been saved for superstars


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was actually hoping for Lesnar to come out and destroy Ryder.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zach Ryder, wow, who is next Brad Maddox


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

JBL: "Maybe Zack Ryder just needs a chance". Fuck you JBL.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

When was the last time they mentioned Ryder being tag champ?

For that matter, when was the last time Ryder was on RAW?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

King What's Up is my true king dammit!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So this turned into an episode of Sunday Night Heat?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Zack wins this :heston


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Zac Ryder out thats means its jobbin time.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think it's possible for the audience to give less of a fuck about this match


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

WOO WOOO WOOO


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Barrett > Beatles > Jesus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three hours.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

2 quick jobs in a row. Good booking.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll forever be mad about how they waste Ryder like this 
The man is still over after being jobbed this relentlessly


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So the second half of RAW is jobfest?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Zach Ryder, wow, who is next Brad Maddox


Prepare for Beef Mode :hayden3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryder! <3

Shame he couldn't get as much offense as Truth considering the KOTR crown has made Barrett very susceptible to jobber offense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Barrett giving Ryder some bad news.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

See you in another few months Zack (if you are still employed by then)


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Good while it lasted Ryder lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Brock doesn't kick somebody's ass I'm going to be HOT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BORK NEXT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought they took Jerry Lawler off from RAW, why is he in my tv?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tfw Ryder and Swagger are easily substituted for each other. :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena's nose got more of a reaction than that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> So the second half of RAW is jobfest?


Yup. First hour was much better than the second hour.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Up next Monday Night Raw: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition

:Brock


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Time for Bork. 

...And all the fans take cover. Actually, Brock should come out and suddenly the entire crowd runs away and you're left in an empty arena.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why have they been neglecting the final hour so much recently? They're gonna have Brock open instead of close it?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lesnar up next :tucky


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Taker best turn up dammit. Idk how they could avoid doing exactly what happened last time but jesus it was great. Hang Heyman up on the taker symbol or something that would be brilliant


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

What are thoses new day someone give me a meme!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl I love how they strategically try to give the crowd a break before they're going to try again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new Colonel Sanders....

Creepy as Fuck


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Barrett won a match? Oh no...Now cena has to bury him again...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Brock Lesnar is here bitches :Brock


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The New Colonel Sanders sounds exactly like Lester from GTA V.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Barrett won a match? Oh no...Now cena has to bury him again...



Barrett the guy Cena literally buried

:cena


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What the hell are they doing with Barrett. This gimmick will never draw a dime or propel him higher on the card.

All he's done since winning KotR is job or squash jobbers.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy shit. I make the best shrimp quesadillas. Delicious as fuck.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully the elusive Undertaker graces us with his presence tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> The new Colonel Sanders....
> 
> Creepy as Fuck


Over at my mom's house the other day, she mentioned that just his laugh creeps her out of ever wanting to get KFC again.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why does barrett say gay shit like "all you peasants in my kingdom"? he sounds like an idiot, and this PG shit is fucking brutal stuff.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The first hour of raw was decent tonight.Since the divas match it has been total shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

About to have an all chocolate 3 on 3 tag match, I see. :millhouse


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Tune in on Thursday to see all of our black employees fight each other!"


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL I was just thinking about how creepy those commercials are.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Just thinking and remember before the 3 hour deal and they used to bang out 3 hour special episodes left right and centre? I used to love those. And the advert free shows? 
They can't change it to 4 hour specials obviously but they could at least slap a gimmick on an episode a few times a year and spice it up on occasion. Like old school raw and shit yanno? Random thought lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The new Colonel Sanders....
> 
> Creepy as Fuck


Somebody brought that up earlier in the thread, and as they don't show that here in the UK (as far as I'm aware) I decided to YouTube it.

Puts me off KFC even more :lmao


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

No wonder Summerslam is 4 hours. They're going to need half of that to recap Taker/Brock and John Cena's boo boo.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

What music was playing when Bork was killing Seth?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Do you really need a video recap during a live promo?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

After @Jack Thwagger confession of wanting to fuck Kevin Owens, I fear what he wants to do to the new Colonel Sanders.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Undertaker is the heel in this in my personal opinion.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/REALBully5150/status/628378695900790784


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Hopefully the Undertaker-Brock segment is just for the segment right now.

Really don't want to watch another hour.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Inb4

BORK! BORK BA BA BORK!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, there you have it. Taker is getting his win back at SummerSlam.

fpalm


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

"Ooooo Nothin!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why would Taker kick Lesnar in the groin?

B/c that is exactly where anyone would attack Brock Kesnar if they wanted to survive the fight


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Paulie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul calls Taker a bitch.

Immediately goes to a clip of Paul begging for his life.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Undertaker going over at SummerSlam :floyd1


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Great to see that up 'n' comer like the Undertaker defeat the Beast at SummerSlam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU'RE GONNA HAVE TO!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

One recap, ah ah ah. Two recap, ah ah ah!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Submissive Taker to join the Submission Sorority! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paul E. playing it dangerously (8*D) by calling Undi' a bitch.

:jay2 at them replaying Brock's "I WILL KILL YOU! :lelbrock".


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

If the huge rub of beating Lesnar goes to Undertaker... Fuck it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

don't mince your words Paulie ... holy shit, I could listen to this guy talk forever.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

WWE is too fucking obvious.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Somebody brought that up earlier in the thread, and as they *don't show that here in the UK* (as far as I'm aware) I decided to YouTube it.
> 
> Puts me off KFC even more :lmao



I have not seen it over here neither


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JaymeN said:


> After @Jack Thwagger confession of wanting to fuck Kevin Owens, I fear what he wants to do to the new Colonel Sanders.



Well the new Colonel Sanders did play Clinton on SNL quite a bit in the past so it would kind of makes sense :quimby


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So Taker's winning at Summerslam


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Still the best entrance in the company. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heyman is getting so repetitive with his Brock promos.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If WWE can come up with an ending for this match that makes sense, I'll take back everything I've said about creative.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You may have sold your soul to the devil, but your ASS belongs to Brock Lesnar

:mark:


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Borks gonna send a message!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cole/Lesnar continuity!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bork :drose


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAHYEAHYEAH


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*American Badass Taker vignette pls


ARE YOU SCARED??

HES HERE!*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

HERE COMES THE PAIN :Brock :mark:


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lesnar will win. Taker got nothing to gain from a win.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd love it if Brock just sat down and began chewing on the stairs.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't undertaker best lesnar once?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

HERE COMES CLUMSY MCCLUTTERFUCK THROWING THINGS ABOUT JFC


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh god, he's gonna kill the crowd with the stairs. 

RUN!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CH25 said:


> Lesnar will win. Taker got nothing to gain from a win.


That doesn't mean Brock will win.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brock throwing his own weakness, stairs, into the ring?!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Brock should get a chair massage... He's always shaking his shoulders like he has knots in them or something.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who's the face here


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

IT'S GOIN' DOWN LADIES AND GENTS!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Our overlord standing tall on his steel podium roud



Cole always shitting himself when Brock comes close :lel the never ending feud.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why is this match happening again?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Lesnar forgetting his only weakness are those very steps! Remember Bork Laser, you lost because of those! Trips having a laugh backstage


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hm, I forget when Brock beat Taker. Can we get a recap?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paul Heyman spitting truths about Vince McMahon?

:Out


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Surprised the stairs didn't land in the crowd.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar has too much money to not get those teeth fixed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul Heyman full of lies tonight.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All this talking is bullshit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Brock looks like King Kong atop the Empire State Building!*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> Why is this match happening again?


Because the feud is entertaining


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Young Bucks to hit the Indytaker on Bork straight through the steel steps. TOO SWEEEET*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have zero interest in this Brock Taker feud.The sooner this shit is finished with the better


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lesnar already throwing shit again... somebody gon die. :lelbrock


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

They should have done Summerslam at MSG :draper2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul Heyman the Hype man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Heyman!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

King Gimp said:


> That doesn't mean Brock will win.


No
Brock needs a clean loss. He can't be this ridiculously dominate. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

EAT
SLEEP
CONQUER
RECAP


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman channeling Cena with that spit on the mic. :heyman6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Taker is going over. This commentary is screaming that.*


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

lmao something has got to happen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP in pieces.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Heyman is god.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DAT LATIN. 

Amen Heyman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Just have Heyman cut promos on ppvs forever.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Please don't attempt "suplex city" with Undertaker... There's a serious possibility that he'll die.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I love you Heyman :bow


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

So Taker's only going to show up for the one Raw?? Stupid


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman actually legit threatening murder by Lesnar again :nice

Rest In Pieces :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Paul could sell me on just about anything. :mark: :mark: :heyman


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Heyman is on a different level.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JaymeN said:


> After @Jack Thwagger confession of wanting to fuck Kevin Owens, I fear what he wants to do to the new Colonel Sanders.


Excuse me, Owens looks like an adorable bear. The new Colonel Sanders looks like a pedophile slave/plantation owner.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. Heyman is intense.

That passion is missing these days from a lot of guys.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heyman turned Catholic for a second there.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman almost dying yelling all that shit lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty ridiculous that Brock can show up but Taker can't. What's the point if only one of them shows up.

:drake1


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Heyman about to pass out via match hype :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking bullshit. Heyman does all this talking, Brock comes out, stands on fucking stairs for 3 minutes and we're suppose to be happy? 

*BULLSHIT*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock made $100,000 in the last 8 minutes.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That promo gave me chills


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That wasn't needed.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

dont forget to breathe Paul.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

why do they totally waste Lesnar on raw like this


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Last real match? Hour ago?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Commentary muted? LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How much is this vanilla gorilla getting paid to do nothing at all?


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

No taker appearance. Fuck sake this feud us the main reason im up at 3am


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sometime about 8 years ago, KFC changed their formula for original recipe and it hasn't been nearly as good since.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damn Paul Heyman deserves a million dollars for that promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

4 hour Summerslam....:mj4 

The product is so shit atm, what's the point?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Heyman is just too good on the mic. Overall feud is meh though, just repetitive shit-talk really, besides why would Taker cost Brock the title if he was granted a rematch anyway?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Fucking bullshit. Heyman does all this talking, Brock comes out, stands on fucking stairs for 3 minutes and we're suppose to be happy?
> 
> *BULLSHIT*


Heyman's promo made me happy :mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, go ahead and mute those suckas... LOL


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank fuck that was short .Used to enjoy listening to Paul on the mic.His voice goes through me nowadays


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

'The match too big for Wrestlemania' only heyman could come up with a line like that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That's it? Come on now. At least give us a fuckin bell and some fuckin smoke for fucks sake.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> No taker appearance. Fuck sake this feud us the main reason im up at 3am




you got to watch Lesnar stand on the steps are you not sports entertained god dammit??


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey we haven't shown Cena's broken nose in like 30 minutes get a picture on screen dammit! :vince3


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Think Taker has done enough for Brock its time to give Taker a pin..I dont think Taker has ever beat Bork so let him have one


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Man Heyman could sell ice to eskimo's :lmao:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bullshit Saxton


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ye of little faith, fearing that Heyman might passeth out. Doth ye not remember the "Suplex, repeat, suplex, repeat" promo?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I want to forget that Sheamus has the mitb contract.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Undertaker's going to Suplex city


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jarsy1 said:


> Heyman's promo made me happy :mark:


Because you're vulnerable to the same promos. :westbrook2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really WWE. Have Brock just stand on the ring steps. Really


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FUCK YOU WWE ..and your yet another FUCKING TIME of "Overcoming the odds" John Cena shit. They don't just beat the dead horse, they gnaw the marrow out it's bones, make leather hides out of it, then burn what's left to ash then piss on the fucking grave.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd pay Heyman to do the voice recording for all my phones.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Heyman is repetitive yes, but his delivery alone entertains me at this point.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Sometime about 8 years ago, KFC changed their formula for original recipe and it hasn't been nearly as good since.


My local KFC turned nasty a couple years ago. The chicken became soggy as shit and I haven't been back since :jay


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

TheManof1000post said:


> you got to watch Lesnar stand on the steps are you not sports entertained god dammit??



And he threw them!! But kept the death toll at 0, unacceptable


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

If they wanted a judge from Tough Enough why not Daniel Bryan?? I'm sure he has way more " hard hitting " stuff to talk about than Paige. Such a waste of a podcast guest.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> And he threw them!! But kept the death toll at 0, unacceptable


Not enough fans injured IMO


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Undertaker's going to Suplex city


Might be the last city he ever goes to


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Be kinda crazy if Sheamus cashed in at Summerslam and won both titles. Pretty sure that wouldn't work though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> If they wanted a judge from Tough Enough why not Daniel Bryan?? I'm sure he has way more " hard hitting " stuff to talk about than Paige. Such a waste of a podcast guest.



The WWE doesn't want you to know Bryan is healthy again

Shhhhhhh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Because you're vulnerable to the same promos. :westbrook2


Well WWE is kind of screwed in that the brawl was so great that all they can do at this point is try and not to screw up that build until SS.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Paige must be one hell of a good dick sucker. Not even the Bellas get that much exposure.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> FUCK YOU WWE ..and your yet another FUCKING TIME of "Overcoming the odds" John Cena shit. They don't just beat the dead horse, they gnaw the marrow out it's bones, make leather hides out of it, then burn what's left to ash then piss on the fucking grave.


Are you not getting bored ? Same thing they ll do and same fucking thing u will do 

COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN

Just Ignore that cunt. Give him no reactions huh


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BLALAALAAALALALALALALALALAALALALALALALALALALALA IMMMMMANOOOB!


John Cena's NOSE!
John Cena's NOSE! 
John Cena's NOSE!
John Cena's NOSE!
*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Such BS FarmersOnly.com, no real "country" girl is remotely close to being hot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> My local KFC turned nasty a couple years ago. The chicken became soggy as shit and I haven't been back since :jay


It's still great in Australia. I had it yesterday. There's this great deal right now. A zinger, small chips, small popcorn chicken, two pieces original, p&G and a drink for 13 dollars.

Shit was dope.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

These Farmer Only commercials. Shoot me. Fucking shoot me.

I'm close to drifting off to sleep now......RAW has been pretty good though. Def a step up from last week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *BLALAALAAALALALALALALALALAALALALALALALALALALALA IMMMMMANOOOB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a winning new theme song :trips9


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good god the Bellas are bad.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry, but "Fella the Buzzards" doesn't work for me. So i guess Bryan Alvarez was right, it would be someone to make you wish Rowan wasn't injured


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *BLALAALAAALALALALALALALALAALALALALALALALALALALA IMMMMMANOOOB!
> 
> 
> John Cena's NOSE!
> ...


http://shop.wwe.com/Seth-Rollins-"U-Can't-C-Knee"-T-Shirt/W10205,default,pd.html


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@A-C-P *You may be more entertained by what's going on backstage than this match :ha*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628387684650651648


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"That happened earlier tonight on Monday Night Raw." We know how recaps work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige, Charlotte, and Becky getting a ton of airtime.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Might be the last city he ever goes to


The deadman's final resting place :sadbron


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paige vs Imoan

Yes it is :curry2

Also Paige has a match to :quimby


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lesnar losing to 50 year old Taker just doesn't seem plausible to me at all. After how strongly Lesnar's been portrayed the past year, there's no way they shut down his momentum by having him lose to Taker. But I guess it could be worse. Cena could be the one to beat Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wished Sasha was wrestling tonight and not Naomi.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111

*


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

THE BOSS


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lets get a 'we want Sasha' chant!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Naomi's theme music sounds like a migraine.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Her comes Butt with her Naomi.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> It's still great in Australia. I had it yesterday. There's this great deal right now. A zinger, small chips, small popcorn chicken, two pieces original, p&G and a drink for 13 dollars.
> 
> Shit was dope.


My local KFC fucks up even the most basic of orders. I ordered a large Diet Pepsi and a regular Black Coffee.

They gave me a small Diet Pepsi and a large White Coffee. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Naomi

1% Diva

99% Ass


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

time to go take a piss again...or watch paint dry, or watch grass grow...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nothing kills a crowd faster than that entrance music and what follows.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Naomi
> 
> 1% Diva
> 
> 99% Ass


100% gross.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

The BOSS just being at ringside upstages this entire match


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

It looks like Naomi rubbed her shoes off on Paige's hair.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Naomi's theme music sounds like a migraine.


♫A mi a mi a mi-i-i-i-i-graine♫


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well WWE is kind of screwed in that the brawl was so great that all they can do at this point is try and not to screw up that build until SS.


There's enough geeks on the roster that can be fed to Bork.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena only broke his nose ffs.They are going on like he has been decapitated and lost the use of both his legs .All is leading up to :supercena for a change


:deanfpalm


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Sometime about 8 years ago, KFC changed their formula for original recipe and it hasn't been nearly as good since.


This guy gets it.

Although it might've been before that. I'm sure Pepsico has something to do with it. They own Taco Bell as well and that place has gotten progressively worse through the years.


----------



## jeremy91016 (Aug 2, 2015)

Lesnar needs to lose at Summerslam if this is not a retirement match. Make Undertaker look good and then have him face Reigns at WM.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige, Charlotte, and Becky getting a ton of airtime.


I hate this divas revolution :kobe2


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

CH25 said:


> Lesnar losing to 50 year old Taker just doesn't seem plausible to me at all. After how strongly Lesnar's been portrayed the past year, there's no way they shut down his momentum by having him lose to Taker. But I guess it could be worse. Cena could be the one to beat Lesnar.


Yet at the same time beating that same 50 year old is held as his greatest accomplishment I think it could work if Taker was to beat him wouldn't really hurt him as much everything seems to think


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Already bored with this divas thing. #dontgivedivasachance


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Audible spot calling.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm gonna call RAW 'Divas staring at monitors' from now on.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Every time Naomi does that corner booty shake, Michael: "Naomi having some fun."


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Why.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Already bored with this divas thing. #dontgivedivasachance


They should give R-Truth another chance instead 

#GiveTruthAnotherChance


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

This "divas revolution" is the worst thing that ever happened to RAW. Its like they are oblivious to making good tv and just want to appease some smarks or just want to be politically correct and give these ladies more of a shot. 

I have nothing against womens wrestling. But when they are this garbage and the matches dont flow at all it is a disgrace.

Sort it out vince ffs


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So i just googled "Submission Sorority" and i think WWE will be changing this team's name pretty quickly...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't these women have dressing rooms they can watch TV in?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

naomi is fuckin hot


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fandangohome said:


> So i just googled "Submission Sorority" and i think WWE will be changing this team's name pretty quickly...



:ha

:HHH2 "What will my daughters see when they Google Submission Sorority"


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

jeremy91016 said:


> Lesnar needs to lose at Summerslam if this is not a retirement match. Make Undertaker look good and then have him face Reigns at WM.


:larry


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Boy. Sure wish this "revolution" was more than "giving women more than five minutes to wrestle and ONLY wrestle."


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Fandangohome said:


> So i just googled "Submission Sorority" and i think WWE will be changing this team's name pretty quickly...


oh mah gawd


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a huge problem with Nikki and Brie not selling anything. Nikki just tapped out to the Figure 8 earlier in the show, she shouldn't look perfectly fine after that, let alone not even care that she lost. 

Idiotic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628387684650651648


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:cry Missed the Lesnar segment. That was the only thing that was worth watching tonight. All that's left is the shitty, tension free, Smackdown worthy six man tag.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This ratchet bitch is atrocious in the ring.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is fucking rough to watch. How do they allow Naomi to work on live TV? "#DivasRevolution" is dead in the water here.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I got about 9 hours sleep last night, and this match has me yawning.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Don't these women have dressing rooms they can watch TV in?


Nope, all the sport entertainers have to watch the Tv standing up and at an awkward angle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> So i just googled "Submission Sorority" and i think WWE will be changing this team's name pretty quickly...


Uhhh yup, that's not PG.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Am I the only one without commentary?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the divas' revolution thing wouldn't bother me as much if it was more than just the 3 groups going at each other over and over again.

Can't one of them wrestle, like, Natalya or something?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I feel sorry for the Uso who has to wake up to Naomi's face every morning. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige is catching a serious ass kicking. It looks like Naomi is tapping tonight :hunter*


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Is commentary actually muted or is my stream choice wonky? -____- Not that I'm complaining...

also I don't mind the DIVAS but i feel like the "Teams/stables" draws attention too much from individuals....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is boring as fuck. But this is what people wanted more of, so...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> So i just googled "Submission Sorority" and i think WWE will be changing this team's name pretty quickly...


I just did the same. That ain't PG! :moyes6


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :cry Missed the Lesnar segment. That was the only thing that was worth watching tonight. All that's left is the shitty, tension free, Smackdown worthy six man tag.


You missed nothing get back to sleep 

He was there standing for 2 mins and PH same only shit


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Naomi is so underrated. She is like second best diva on the mic and very entertaining in the ring. She should not be Paige's personal jobber.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> There's enough geeks on the roster that can be fed to Bork.


But then you'd have to do one of those hokey Taker vids that would piss off Brock enough to go backstage and flip over tables and kill geeks. Either way next week's the problem because it's not the go home show but you have to do something with the feud.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

CoolestDude said:


> This "divas revolution" is the worst thing that ever happened to RAW. Its like they are oblivious to making good tv and just want to appease some smarks or just want to be politically correct and give these ladies more of a shot.
> 
> I have nothing against womens wrestling. But when they are this garbage and the matches dont flow at all it is a disgrace.
> 
> Sort it out vince ffs


This is really the worst thing to ever happen to Raw?

Really?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I find Tamina's implied lesbian stare towards JoJo more interesting than this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Don't these women have dressing rooms they can watch TV in?



I know they should show Nikki watching the match with Cena so they can show off his broken nose some more.

:vince$


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Uhhh yup, that's not PG.












That being said, Bork killed a kid by decapitating him with a thrown car door, so I'm sure that the PG rule has been put on hold for a while.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Uhhh yup, that's not PG.


:lol


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

damn this is a bad match, they have no flow


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Uhhh yup, that's not PG.


rather be watching that than a bellas match.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm falling asleep..might as well do it in bed. Lasted this long.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/03I*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Naomi is so underrated. She is like second best on the mic and very entertaining in the ring. She should not be Paige's personal jobber.


I agree on the mic. and even the entertainment factor. She's also highly athletic and like Cole keeps saying, easily one of the most athletic girls. But she can't get her shit together in the ring for some reason. She'll have a good match and then five bad ones.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I think the divas' revolution thing wouldn't bother me as much if it was more than just the 3 groups going at each other over and over again.
> 
> Can't one of them wrestle, like, Natalya or something?


Pretty much. It's just been, "HEY! Here's cyclical shuffling of women and we'll have them wrestle 10-15 minutes each week. REVOLUTION!"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, if it's still good in Australia, that means they haven't changed the formula there yet...lucky bastages!!! It used to be addictive.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Why are these women so bad at wrestling ? They shouldn't lack the qualities to put on a good wrestling match at this level.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stop trying to make "on the button" happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Team BAD with another L.

:ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All the diva fans now googling submission sorority :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> But then you'd have to do one of those hokey Taker vids that would piss off Brock enough to go backstage and flip over tables and kill geeks. Either way next week's the problem because it's not the go home show but you have to do something with the feud.


That's true. 

Idk when I see Bork, I think of DANGER. Have him beat up the catering geeks for accidentally spilling something on him. DO SOMETHING!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Well paige needed that win. Ok match, it dragged for awhile.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Paige is catching a serious ass kicking. It looks like Naomi is tapping tonight :hunter*


Yep.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Naomi is so underrated. She is like second best diva on the mic and very entertaining in the ring. She should not be Paige's personal jobber.


QFT


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Paige and Naomi are terrible wrestlers.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The submission sorority.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

jbhutto said:


> This guy gets it.
> 
> Although it might've been before that. I'm sure Pepsico has something to do with it. They own Taco Bell as well and that place has gotten progressively worse through the years.


Their burritos are still good, but yeah, a lot of their other stuff has lost quality and every new thing they come out with is disappointing..Has anyone tried their new Bacon Club Chalupa? Is it any good?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I volunteer to be a submissive for that Sorority! :sodone


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Now bring on the podcast


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm just happy to actually have decent to good divas matches, rather than shitty throwaway 3 minute matches. Of course they weren't going to get good storylines and feuds, WWE have enough problems doing that for their top title, so I wasn't expecting that, and I think anybody that was is extremely gullible and foolish. 

Besides, I'd rather have divas matches where they are trying to have a good match than other throwaway segments that mean jack shit.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Pretty much. It's just been, "HEY! Here's cyclical shuffling of women and we'll have them wrestle 10-15 minutes each week. REVOLUTION!"


Whatever, its nothing to do with the booking. They get time to get over. Do some wrestling and it sucks.

As in the divas suck. They are boring as fuck. That is why they dont get over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Team BAD with another L.
> 
> :ha


They only win when it's Sasha by herself. Which is kind of the point if you want this three team war and she's the one you want to build up on that team.


Fuck Stardust.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cody's wife interviewing the guy she is cheating on him with :mj2


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Team BAD with another L.
> 
> :ha


Living up (or down rather) to their name. "Boss and Dumbasses"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about go belly up. Here's Eugene's cousin Stardust.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Eden/Stardust, the new Renee/Ambrose?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stardust got his Hindu spot on display


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally a real wrestling fan hosting raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> They only win when it's Sasha by herself. Which is kind of the point if you want this three team war and she's the one you want to build up on that team.
> 
> 
> Fuck Stardust.


I wouldn't be surprised if that comes to a halt either, tbh. It's hilarious.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Has the spirit of Jim Carrey entered Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stardust about to get a Arrow in his ass:mj2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Great promo by Stardust.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and to continue about bacon...is it just me or has everyone gone bacon crazy the past couple of years? Next will be bacon wrapped bacon piled high with bacon with a bun made out of bacon grease.....I'd still try it though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stardust...you have failed this city!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige vs Naomi - RAW 8/3/15. Awesome match. Rollins vs Neville was good as well.*


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

No Bayley :mj2
No Sasha (in ring) :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eden's reactions while interviewing her husbando while he's cosplaying. :ha

Looking forward to the Amell showing up next week to fan the flames of the Green Arrow / Stardust feud.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Xtremeee said:


> You missed nothing get back to sleep
> 
> He was there standing for 2 mins and PH same only shit


Aw damn. Sounds uneventful. It's only 7 PM here, so I'm not tired enough to head to sleep either. :HA


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for the feels train again brehs :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ready to see that submission sorority with Cody and Eden.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Morningstar said:


> Am I the only one without commentary?


Some people just get all the luck.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> and to continue about bacon...is it just me or has everyone gone bacon crazy the past couple of years? Next will be bacon wrapped bacon piled high with bacon with a bun made out of bacon grease.....I'd still try it though.


Bacon is amazing though, so no complaints from me.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carl's Jrs. makes so great commercials.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

CH25 said:


> Why are these women so bad at wrestling ? They shouldn't lack the qualities to put on a good wrestling match at this level.


Same shit with Wmma


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Cody is performing the Stardust character so freaking well and to an extent I like it, but it's just. Everyone wants Cody dammit. I can't be full invested even though I know he's doing a hell of a job, the character is just a big nope


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

When I search Submission Sorority I don't get any of those dirty results. I guess I don't qualify.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've said it before..."Brie Mode" according to her former pimp, costs $20 extra and requires you wear a condom.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> When I search Submission Sorority I don't get any of those dirty results. I guess I don't qualify.



Turn safe search off :curry2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The greatest arena of all, but it doesn't even get to host a Raw


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I fell asleep after the New Day match. What did I miss? What did Brock do? Owens?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The feels brehs :mj2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bagpipes always get me emotional.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

so who is gonna post a gif of naomi twerking?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time for the feels train again brehs :mj2


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone see the hogan pic??


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok definitely watching They Live! After Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Classy by MSG. Damn, I sure do miss Piper. What an iconic performer! :bow


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I said it earlier, but that picture of Dusty and Piper :mj2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Roddy slaps Austin
Austin slaps Roddy back
Roddy: I think i like you.
And then they start drinking beer

Im about to cry


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Piper was the GOAT heel


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose.. the modern day Piper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MSG honoring Piper like that is pretty GOAT.

Great job by the folks of NYC.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ambrose is stupidly goofy. Midcarder.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Uhhh yup, that's not PG.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

ambrose and reigns doing something straight from the shield, really? let them escape from it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns just let Ambrose handle the talking please

:ambrose4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Who's got the less enthusiastic monotone?

Randy or Reigns?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Gettin' rowdy, bout ta move some thangs!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So they've basically just reunited the Shield, minus Rollins? They're back as a team, they'r back to cutting promos in the boiler room etc.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Whoop Dat Ass!


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> I fell asleep after the New Day match. What did I miss? What did Brock do? Owens?


Brock lesnar came out of the closet and had bare buttsecks with John cena in the middle of the ring! TV-MA WWE confirmed!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

FFS can't anyone keep their secret lair hidden tonight. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercial, promo, commercial... ALRIGHT THEN.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why does Orton still get pops? :will2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ok definitely watching They Live! After Raw


Did you hear they are doing a remake? Roddy should have had a cameo in it!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Orton is such a Shield wanna be hahaha, he never stops trying to be cool with them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fandangohome said:


> So they've basically just reunited the Shield, minus Rollins? They're back as a team, they'r back to cutting promos in the boiler room etc.



Believe That :reigns2


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

First Roman appearance all night. I am glad they dialed back on him. I have enjoyed him more now that he isn't in 3 segments a night. Cheers!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Roddy slaps Austin
> Austin slaps Roddy back
> Roddy: I think i like you.
> And then they start drinking beer
> ...


And then Austin stuns him


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Roman and Dean are like throw backs to an era when wrestling wasn't trash. They are men's men. They are there to kick ass and they don't give a shit. They are cool dudes, not jokes like cena or ziggler.

Please ffs wwe get behind these guys. Its your only hope. Ignore the smarks and give the sports fan dudes what we want: cool bad asses


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Orton, Ambrose, Reigns. Such a badass team.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So NWA stands for Nerds with Autism?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Ambrose is stupidly goofy. Midcarder.


That's funny coming from a Bayley mark.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> So NWA stands for Nerds with Autism?


National Wrestling Alliance.

:flair3


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > I fell asleep after the New Day match. What did I miss? What did Brock do? Owens?
> ...


So John Cena's ass belongs to BAROOOOCKK LESSNAAAARRRR?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Now I want some bubble gum :cry


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> So NWA stands for Nerds with Autism?


Nigggas with Attitude would Bollywood Hokan say.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> So NWA stands for Nerds with Autism?



No what it actually stands for is Hogan's worst nightmare :hogan2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Berlino said:


> And then Austin stuns him


They didn't show that though :jericho2


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

CoolestDude said:


> Roman and Dean are like throw backs to an era when wrestling wasn't trash. They are men's men. They are there to kick ass and they don't give a shit. They are cool dudes, not jokes like cena or ziggler.
> 
> Please ffs wwe get behind these guys. Its your only hope. Ignore the smarks and give the sports fan dudes what we want: cool bad asses


So i'm guessing you missed the whole "Sufferin' succotash" and "What wild and crazy guy shit is Ambrose doing this week?" periods? I get you're a troll and i'm wasting my time here, but shit like this really irks me.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh god...another lame ass guest star.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Neville v Green Arrow vs Stardust for Summerslam


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Orton lost his shirt. Poor guy


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That Stardust Summerslam push :tucky:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No IN MY VEINS?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't stand that Arrow costume.

The hooded jacket is fine. And fuck off with Red Arrow. Dude that plays him can't act.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

One Thousand One Hundred!!!!! 

...Fifty Eight


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ROMAN: Dean, want to come out through the fans like the old days? 
DEAN: Nope.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Ambrose Leather Jackett

:vince$ :ambrose4


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Unstable maggle! :jbl


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That silence for Roman.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh man reigns lost his shirt too. What were they up to


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Remember when legit boss got all whiny two weeks back about reigns' average pop?

Where the fuck is she this week?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Damn, I don't think I've ever seen an entire arena turn around with their camera phones out for Reigns like that. That was impressive.*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not liking this 2 man Shield. It's definitely lacking some Crossfit...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Is that Caitlin Jenner in the front row with that believe that sign


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the Arrow guy/tv show so probably first guest-host I kinda like ..but I still don't like the concept of guest hosts at all on Raw...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus' Theme :trips9


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to go into the toilet. Here's Sheamus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The G.O.A.T said:


> That silence for Roman.





Legit BOSS said:


> *Damn, I don't think I've ever seen an entire arena turn around with their camera phones out for Reigns like that. That was impressive.*


Hmmm........


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> So i'm guessing you missed the whole "Sufferin' succotash" and "What wild and crazy guy shit is Ambrose doing this week?" periods? I get you're a troll and i'm wasting my time here, but shit like this really irks me.


Bad booking peroid. They are still bad asses. They can still get the job done. Its like old school shit with the shield dudes and Wyatt. Nobody cares about the indys, its the indys for a reason. WWE needs to get behind cool bad asses not try to appease smarks who like "work rate".

If the 1999 roster was around today they would of had people demanding dean malenko gets pushed over stone cold.

Wrestling used to be good. Now it sucks. Reason is smarks and boring shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sheamus's theme song :trips9


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wyatt has the power to silence the commentators. Please use it more often.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Ok definitely watching They Live! After Raw


I can't believe that I never noticed before that it was Piper playing in that! Realized it today and I was like whoaaaa....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bray and his Magic Bong

Everyone in the first few rows now mysteriously hungry


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I totally forgot about Raw... Did I miss anything good? Worth a replay?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I can safely say this has been one of the best RAWs all year. Cena, take your time coming back. Just an overall good show from start to finish.

Can't wait to see Roman, Dean, and Randy destroy Sheamus!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Remember when legit boss got all whiny two weeks back about reigns' average pop?
> 
> Where the fuck is she this week?


*Right here babygurl *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus is so white that he would be Brooke Hogan's ideal suitor.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That 'fireflies' moment whilst Wyatt makes his entrance is seriously under appreciated. It's a thing of beauty :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Bray and his Magic Bong
> 
> Everyone in the first few rows now mysteriously hungry


That's why he's the Eater of Worlds.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Bray and his Magic Bong
> 
> Everyone in the first few rows now mysteriously hungry


RUN!

Nah, dude, chill...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I totally forgot about Raw... Did I miss anything good? Worth a replay?



Rollins/Neville

Miz TV with Cesaro/Owens 

For sure


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I can safely say this has been one of the best RAWs all year. Cena, take your time coming back. Just an overall good show from start to finish.
> 
> Can't wait to see Roman, Dean, and Randy destroy Sheamus!


I agree with the anti-cena sentiment which obviously improves the show. But you do realise we have had 30 minutes of the worst divas matches in history right?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Raw is Commercial Break


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I totally forgot about Raw... Did I miss anything good? Worth a replay?


You missed Nikki Bella.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wouldn't be mad to see Lesnar squash this entire match-up.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A huge tag team main event on raw :cole

Yeah right


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is so Awesome!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Rollins/Neville
> 
> Miz TV with Cesaro/Owens
> 
> For sure


Will do.



The G.O.A.T said:


> You missed Nikki Bella.


I never miss Nikki Bella... Breaths heavily as I stare at your sig.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lets get back to the action. :cole


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose the whipping boy, to feed into a hot tag pop for the inferior talent. Just like ol' times! :reigns


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ambrose the whipping boy, to feed into a hot tag pop for the inferior talent. Just like ol' times! :reigns


Shawn and Diesel 2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I really hate those Sonic commercials. On both the radio and on television.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a right hand by Reigns!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I said leave Sheamus to me Reigns! :rko2


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

How is Raw still on the air without Cena on the show. I assume WWE will fold right after this epsiode of Raw since he was not on it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Right here babygurl *


I actually sort of want to give you a like for using that gif.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Did I miss Brock ?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Luke Harper looks like he smells like piss.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Harper has to eat the pin here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Luke Harper can't afford a new shirt

Can't even afford to do his laundry :mj2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Brock ?


Ya


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The NWO, you say?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Bray and his Magic Bong
> 
> Everyone in the first few rows now mysteriously hungry


If he gets a 'special' entrance at WM32 then he should consider coming out in a sixties camper van, maybe even a Scooby Doo mystery machine :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose getting owned by Bray Wyatt. I see nothing has changed.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Luke Harper can't afford a new shirt
> 
> Can't even afford to do his laundry :mj2


Wyatt will steal a shirt for him :jericho2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Brock ?


Yup and except for :heyman's promo, it was very anti-climatic.

No one was killed and shit wasn't broken.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

It's like Teddy Long is back, every main event is a tag match these days (except last week, which was more of a handicap match of Rollins vs Cena and his push)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Brock ?


Yes. No fans were injured.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Luke Harper looks like the type of guy that would let you stay the weekend at his house, give you a dirty towel to use when you shower and tell you it's clean.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Another commercial break? Didn't we have one like 3 minutes ago?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like a Great time for a commercial! :vince4


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> The NWO, you say?












Yes, Hall, Pac and Nash


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Back to back commercials during the main event? Boy they really know how to top off a show.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Deep Couch City, next to Suplex City, near Freak Island.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl they kill their own main events with these commercials.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Somebody GIF that Ambrose tumbling back PLEASE!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Brock ?


He arrived, stood on steps, and left.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Roman Reigns grimaces gave me nightmares.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess no Bayley.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Spoilers to the end of RAW:
















And Dean:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Is Steve Austins podcast starting after RAW or am i missing the start of it because this goes to overtime?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ted said:


> I guess no Bayley.


It was always a long shot, sadly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ZZ! :lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

CoolestDude said:


> I agree with the anti-cena sentiment which obviously improves the show. But you do realise we have had 30 minutes of the worst divas matches in history right?


I enjoyed Becky and Charlotte. Really liked the finish.

In the Naomi match I thought there was some good action too.

Nothing to gripe about honestly in my opinion.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wonder if anything is even gonna happen in this match like story development wise? No new Wyatt or anything just a normal 6 Man with the faces going over and Reigns spearing all the mofos??*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This fat fuck ZZ better be ut after tomorrow's Tough Enough.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I see Reigns is back on vacation again after a few minutes in the ring

:troll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Is Steve Austins podcast starting after RAW or am i missing the start of it because this goes to overtime?


*It starts on The WWE Network at 11:15 EST.*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Why is Dean the fall man for the team AGAIN?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

15 minutes and then I can go to bed :drose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose botched that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vintage Randy Orton! :cole


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Vintage :cole
Going to that place :jbl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That big boot was siickk


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you Luke Harper!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

What a boot by Harper.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That boot from Harper was stiff.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Luke Harper is so good :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome exchange between Harper and Ambrose.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So out of all 6 of these guys, Reigns has the biggest moveset?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns just shook off an aura of oil from his hair.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Harper is looking like a GOD in this match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Orton running from Sheamus!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that gray in Ortons beard


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean............Always the bridesmaid never the bride.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns whooping ass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

tark1n said:


> Vintage :cole
> Going to that place :jbl


:hmm: Saxton needs a stupid catchphrase as well, too bad he barely speaks.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose doing them same shitty spots every week.Will never be anything more than a midcarder will Dean


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I think WWE may have finally realised that Reigns best role is the "Hot Tag" guy in a team. He's the Big Cass to Ambrose's Enzo.

"My name is Dean Ambrose, and i am a certified lunatic and a bonafide fringe, and you can't teach that. And this right here, is Big Roman, and he's got the wettest hair, and you can't teach that"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Reigns is so awesome without people booing him! Love him moveset!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Little bit of a miscommunication right there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was a horrible main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This is funny and sad at the same time 

WWE , what have you done to Dean


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHOOPED DAT ASS!*

:clap


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Money in the Bank holder loses again. 

Keep on keepin' on, WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*REIGNS!!!!!!!!!! SPEAR!!!!!!!! WOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

How Orton is this over in 2015 I will never know :hmm:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Team Reigns wins!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Michael Cole did nothing but shout one word at a time the last 4 minutes of that broadcast. That was highly annoying.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was actually a really fun match. Total spot fest, but fun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Spoilers to the end of RAW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got close. Dean standing....kind of.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yawwwwwn. 

"INCREDIBLE MONDAY NIGHT RAW!"
Shut the fuck up Cole. You're terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So formulaic and boring.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

and we end on a commercial


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great main event


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Just look at the different caliber of selling between the 3 winners. The gap is huge.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman Reigns is a wild man! :reigns


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Match ending with a feeble spear 

:duck


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> This is funny and sad at the same time
> 
> WWE , what have you done to Dean


The Bart vs. Lisa Simpson technique.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> This is funny and sad at the same time
> 
> WWE , what have you done to Dean


:lmao I'm laughing harder than I wanna.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> How Orton is this over in 2015 I will never know


Vine


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Big spotfest at the end,but a spotfest I enjoyed.

Good show...damn Roman is the future if the WWE just gives him more time. I see greatness 5 years from now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Got close. Dean standing....kind of.


Dean is such a fall guy, so I guess 'king of standing' is an improvement :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a fan of Reigns but less of a fan of Sheamus so I don't have a problem with the results.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Got the hot tag, got to use all his specials, got the pin. Like playing a video game with an 8 year old. :reigns


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty good show. It kind of went downhill after Seth's match though.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LMAO doing some whacky kung fu


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> is that gray in Ortons beard


:agree: I'm 35 and have grey in mine.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ORTON! AMBROSE! REIGNS! SPEAR! REIGNS! SUPERMAN PUNCH! REIGNS! AMBROSE! ORTON! SUPERMAN PUNCH! SUPERMAN PUNCH! SPEAR! ORTON! SUPERMAN PUNCH! AMBROSE! SUPERMAN PUNH! ORTON! RKO! SUPERMAN PUNCH! REIGNS! SUPERMAN PUNCH!!

Great commentary Cole. That was terrible.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I swagger jacked the Reigns/Ambrose "salute" and started using it with the guys at the bottle shop by my house... I can't bring myself to tell them... Please don't judge me


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Flipped on the Network. "If ya smelllalalalow... what the Rock..." 
Show cuts off, podcast starts. 
What? Smell what the Rock what? Will we ever know?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ted said:


> Pretty good show. It kind of went downhill after Seth's match though.


You mean a 3 hour show sucked after the first 40 minutes and it was pretty good?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE knew we wanted Bayley and Vince said we can't be pleasing the fans!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol at Roman and Randy looking near each other and they where feuding a while ago


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ted said:


> Pretty good show. It kind of went downhill after Seth's match though.


So what you mean is that the first 40 minutes were good, and the rest, not so much?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> :agree:  I'm 35 and have grey in mine.


I don't have a beard anymore, but I had it in mine at 27


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> ORTON! AMBROSE! REIGNS! SPEAR! REIGNS! SUPERMAN PUNCH! REIGNS! AMBROSE! ORTON! SUPERMAN PUNCH! SUPERMAN PUNCH! SPEAR! ORTON! SUPERMAN PUNCH! AMBROSE! SUPERMAN PUNH! ORTON! RKO! SUPERMAN PUNCH! REIGNS! SUPERMAN PUNCH!!
> 
> Great commentary Cole. That was terrible.


Don't miss this huge tag team match on RAW :cole


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nine99 said:


> You mean a 3 hour show sucked after the first 40 minutes and it was pretty good?


Both Divas matches were pretty good.


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

In just to say, Reigns was highly impressive tonight. Non stop acting from him. Gained a lot of respect for the guy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good show. It kind of went downhill after Seth's match though.
> ...





Nine99 said:


> You mean a 3 hour show sucked after the first 40 minutes and it was pretty good?


Twinsies


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> I don't have a beard anymore, but I had it in mine at 27


I'm 33 and I have been growing my hair out for two years only to develop a bald spot. :frown2:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

B+ effort from the A show tonight.

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Don't miss this huge tag team match on RAW :cole


Raw rolls on live after this (one week) break.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Reigns carries the show imo. Best feuds atm are reigns vs wyatt and owens vs cesaro


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Renee dancing is so sexy! :banderas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ted said:


> I'm 33 and I have been growing my hair out for two years only to develop a bald spot. :frown2:


My hair has been running from my head for the past 10 years...I don't know when it'll stop.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Twinsies


Wonder twin powers activate, form of steel chair


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ZZ should go hang out with Patrick.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Decent enough episode of Raw I guess. The Neville/Rollins match was the definite highlight.

Goodnight WF!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ted said:


> I'm 33 and I have been growing my hair out for two years only to develop a bald spot. :frown2:


I grew my hair, only to have to cut it for grad school, and now I've got a SERIOUS bald spot that seems to get worse every week..... At 29... Ugh


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I grew my hair, only to have to cut it for grad school, and now I've got a SERIOUS bald spot that seems to get worse every week..... At 29... Ugh


This is my secret fear.... I'm growing my hair and fuck cutting it ever again.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> I grew my hair, only to have to cut it for grad school, and now I've got a SERIOUS bald spot that seems to get worse every week..... At 29... Ugh


was the show that bad that we are now comparing our bald spots in our heads?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Banez said:


> was the show that bad that we are now comparing our bald spots in our heads?













Rollins/Neville , Piper's tribute and Heyman's promo were good parts of the show


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> When i saw this i got frustrated
> 
> Rollins/Neville , Piper's tribute and Heyman's promo were good parts of the show though


i missed most of the show because my timezone is not WWE friendly.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Being there LIVE pretty much enhanced the viewing experience for me two fold. If I had seen it on TV, I'd just say it was a decent Raw. But being there live made it a FANTASTIC Raw for me. I've gotta make it a priority to go to Raw every time it's in San Jose, home of Suplex City, Bitch!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stop worrying about your hair, fellas. As long as your cock still works you're good.

Neville vs Rollins was pretty awesome tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Neville was so good. It shows that you can have a very good match without it being 20 minutes (was under 15). They made every second count. I also like how they made the two nearfalls seem really important. They did a great job making it seem like Rollins was about to get pinned, and seem like he might have gotten pinned in that one nearfall, even though he didn't. Reminded me of the Jericho/HHH match from Raw in 2000 where Jericho won the title, but had to give it back. Obviously, that didn't happen here, but the match itself had a similar feel with bigtime underdog coming close multiple times. Crowd was really into it, too. Can we please have more WWE title defenses on Raw, please? Rollins has been killing it recently between his matches with Cesaro on SD and tonights match. Made Neville look like $10 million bucks tonight. More, plz.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Basically my friends and I during that main event 

:fuckyeah

My best friend and I love Orton and our other friend loves Reigns*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Bayley will still join Team Bella one day.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins/Neville was so good. It shows that you can have a very good match without it being 20 minutes (was under 15). They made every second count. I also like how they made the two nearfalls seem really important. They did a great job making it seem like Rollins was about to get pinned, and seem like he might have gotten pinned in that one nearfall, even though he didn't. Reminded me of the Jericho/HHH match from Raw in 2000 where Jericho won the title, but had to give it back. Obviously, that didn't happen here, but the match itself had a similar feel with bigtime underdog coming close multiple times. Crowd was really into it, too. Can we please have more WWE title defenses on Raw, please? Rollins has been killing it recently between his matches with Cesaro on SD and tonights match. Made Neville look like $10 million bucks tonight. More, plz.


I don't know if Rollins went into the match tonight determined to make Neville look amazing or what, but he bumped his ass off to get Neville over and make him look legit, and the fact they used the foot on the ropes spot was pretty nice too, made it look like Neville could be a main eventer by almost beating the champ.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Naomi was looking sexy as fuck tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ted said:


> Maybe Bayley will still join Team Bella one day.


I would love to see the three B's join together. I was a little disappointed to see no Bayley.


----------



## jeremy91016 (Aug 2, 2015)

Really? People aren't complaining about the complete lack of storyline progression in this raw and especially the main event? I'm surprised.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Basically my friends and I during that main event
> 
> :fuckyeah
> 
> My best friend and I love Orton and our other friend loves Reigns*


Well whoopdeefreakindoo!

So Ambrose aside you were for team mark?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I would love to see the three B's join together. I was a little disappointed to see no Bayley.


Me too. At first I was like well she won't be on and then as the time for the show approached I let myself be fooled into thinking that it may actually happen.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

That Piper tribute.:crying:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ted said:


> Me too. At first I was like well she won't be on and then as the time for the show approached I let myself be fooled into thinking that it may actually happen.


Yeah, they have done that to me before too. Basically, if it would make the fans happy, fat chance that Vince actually does it.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

How was the show guys?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Paige on the Stone Cold podcast talking about making guys kiss her feet


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I watched the whole show. Cant say its bad, but it wasn't really that good. It was your basic Raw. Didn't come away with any story changers or big moments.

Piper Tribute was really nice

Neville vs Seth was a nice opener. Neville looked amazing and Seth had the type of match he should of been having for months. I must say I'm really glad his security crew is gone. 

The Main Event was ok but not for a main event IMO. It would be nice if the Main Event was a big deal or furthered some story lines. I like to be left gasping or at least genuinely wanting more. It sent the crowd home happy though and I was happy to see Reigns return, however not much done for his feud either. 

Liked Heyman Promo but it still felt like a wasted Brock appearance.

Cesaro and Owens is a match I'm really looking forward to but it should be for the title. Theres no reason Cena should still have that belt. I find it really unnecessary and hurts Owens/Cesaro feud. Also Miz was fantastic as usual.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pretty decent raw. My only complaints are king bnb vs ryder.
Other than that. Not any filler or throw away stuff to be exact.

Not as good as last weeks. But kinda enjoyable.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Submission Sorority running the division right now. :mark:


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok so

- solid troll promo by Rollins and Great opener with him and Neville. Rollins is so much more entertaining by himself than he is with the Borethority.

- solid buildup for Cesaro/Owens on Miz TV

- Decent diva matches(including the supposed "match from hell" involving Paige and Naomi) this week but they need to start shaking this up because the show formula for this revolution is getting a bit repetitive and WWE has too much of a penchant for that as it is.

- I did a lot of fast forwarding but decent stuff tonight.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

There's been a string of four or five decent or better RAWs as of late. I'm impressed.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Sweettre15 said:


> Ok so
> 
> - solid troll promo by Rollins and Great opener with him and Neville. Rollins is so much more entertaining by himself than he is with the Borethority.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it wouldn't particularly be a bad RAW to see live. From watching at home though, I just didn't see much progress with things. They really are missing that main event feud and any sort of cliff hanger.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I wonder if anything is even gonna happen in this match like story development wise? No new Wyatt or anything just a normal 6 Man with the faces going over and Reigns spearing all the mofos??*


That's exactly what happened. In other words, this whole match was utterly pointless and something you see on a house show. 

As per usual, a fucking dumb piece of booking.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Piper Tribute - very well done but Piper's passing really just has me angry more than anything. I'm guessing it's just a stage of grieving but these deaths are happening too fast for me to even process. I don't even want to say what is on my mind next...

Great tribute as usual but a damn shame we are doing this again so soon after Dusty...

Moving on...
Neville/Rollins was sick. 

I skipped most of the rest of the show because I was watching way behind the live show and just wanted to catch Paige live on Stone Cold's Podcast (on WWE Network). Great stuff there! Paige delivered in spades. What a cool chick.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I am truly impressed by Rollins promo at the start. He's improved so god damn much.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

- Neville vs. Rollins was :mark:. Damn what an opener. Also, that was the best pedigree Seth has done so far. Neville sold it great.

-I won't lie, the Divas tag was actually good. That second Divas match was awful, Naomi sucks so bad.

-Main event was alright too, love the spot fest at the end.

- Brock was wasted, as expected. I skipped Heyman's promo, dude's been on repeat for two years. He needs a second guy to freshen things up a bit.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok filler show.

- cruieserweight championship match to open the show? k. Neville is really good in the ring. Glad that he saved a lot of his indy moveset
- Becky got nice butt, wish she had similiar outfit to Bellas. Really happy for Charlotee getting what she deserves. 
- Naomi vs. Paige is sucha a waste of time.
- So Miz is face now? Em, I have no problems with that, can Miz beat Roles and become a WWE champion ASAP? Plz? No? Okay... 
- wwe are so cheap when it comes to details. that "Cesaro sections" signs are awful because of A4 paper format. Cant wwe by a bigger printer? 
- fuck that Arrow guy. Hope Stardust will beat him up. Of course he wont, because actors are stronger and always can beat wrestlers. 
- Dana MMAguy shits on wrrestling and wwe shows package of MMA fight on RAW. I do get itm it's all about Ronda and Piper, but still doesn't look any good for wrestling.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not here to comment on Raw as don't really watch new WWE programming anymore, but watched the Piper bit and it was just stunning. A great tribute to an amazing man.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock said:


> Im kinda expecting a standard Heyman/Lesnar promo where Paul just spouts
> off how his client is pissed etc.
> 
> I do hope though they still have good things planned and havn't blown their wad already.


For once, i hate to have been right. Let's hope next week they are both on Raw, but Lesnar probably has the week off again.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed Seth Rollins' opening promo including him mocking Cena. His match up against Neville that followed was a nice match too. The near finishes were nice to make you believe Neville could win. The first Divas tag match was not bad and I kinda was not feeling the Paige/Naomi match. The Miz TV segment was decent too as Cesaro did okay with his mic time. Heyman's promo felt repetitive and Brock was there to do NOTHING again so this was a waste. Undertaker needs to show up. Lastly, I didn't care much for the main event. Felt like it was more of the same.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Ok filler show.
> 
> - cruieserweight championship match to open the show? k. Neville is really good in the ring. Glad that he saved a lot of his indy moveset
> - Becky got nice butt, wish she had similiar outfit to Bellas. Really happy for Charlotee getting what she deserves.
> ...



Miz went right into a heel promo after his piper dedication. So he didn't turn. And the Cesaro Section signs were actually done by a fan. A guy on Reddit printed out a bunch of copies and handed them out at the show. It was simple but effective, very noticeable and made Cesaro look more important.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Another Raw that basically did nothing but kick the can down the street to the next ppv without furthering any stories or really having anything happen at all. You literally could miss this entire episode and not be lost at all next week. Every match seemed like it doesn't even matter who won except the rollins/neville match just because it was a title match, and even then you knew it's going to be rollins with the win...at least they let him win clean.

Like seriously what happened tonight that is at all considered important at all? Tired of the current bullshit model of the wwe of announcing what the matches will be the night after a ppv, then going on auto pilot for the next few weeks until the event. Where is the story, hell what is the current story, the show has no direction and no point! And they wonder why The ratings are the lowest in two decades? You fucks gave us absolutely nothing tonight except a few matches that we have seen a number of times already and had no point


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Miz went right into a heel promo after his piper dedication. So he didn't turn. And the Cesaro Section signs were actually done by a fan. A guy on Reddit printed out a bunch of copies and handed them out at the show. It was simple but effective, very noticeable and made Cesaro look more important.


Well, then it's ok. But I do remember that wwe did same signs couple of month ago by themselves and they were the same. Atleast according to the reports.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I fell asleep after the first hour of RAW, and I missed the rest of the show.

Was the rest of RAW worth watching?*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good RAW but nothing special.

We see six-man tag matches too often but this weeks match was fun. It wasn't too long and featured some nice spots. I have to say that RKO is super over. Just listen to the pop that it got when Orton executed it. Both Reigns and Ambrose were on fire and it was a fun match.

Rollins' promo was okay, better than his average promo and his match with Neville was good. I'm glad that it took one pedigree to finish Neville. Hopefully Cena doesn't win at Summerslam because I'm not interested to see plausible Cena vs Sheamus feud atm.

Heyman promo was good, he has stepped his game to another level in recent weeks. I'm hoping that Lesnar and Undertaker face off at least once before Summerslam because their feud is the best part of the program.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

JBL please shut up fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tiger Driver '91 said:


> Naomi was looking sexy as fuck tonight.


She always does. Little wonder Jimmy uso is always so damn hsppy. If total divas is correct, they fuck like rabbits.

This Raw sucked other than neville snd rollins. The 8 man match was a repeat, the divas continue to struggle to gain interest. That main event was house show friendly and did nothing to build interest. Always love rusev but mark henry won't beat him at this stage of the game. Miz is always entertaining, and damn cesaro is working hard on his promos. If owens can help polish him on the mic that will be a greater service to wrestling fans than beating cena. Heyman promo was okay, but the match won't live up to his mic work.

Overall it was a poor show. And with Ultima lucha this week, yeah I've forgotten about Raw already.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Are they even trying to build the Reigns/Wyatt feud? I mean come on, I can't believe how lazily they're doing it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Great opening promo, awesome first match. Rollins better put the final nail to Cena's coffin at Summerslam.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just got home from work. Watching Raw now... This Piper tribute video is beautiful. Shedding some tears like the rest of you.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what a throwaway RAW that was

basically nothing happened


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> is that gray in Ortons beard


:HA

Only just noticed? Guy's been going grey as a fucking skunk since 2011


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I mainly watched RAW for the Piper tribute and they did a good job with it. They always do though.

The rest of RAW.. I just wasn't in to it. They are trying hard to convince people what they are building now is huge for SummerSlam but i'm just not feeling it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rollins need to stop using the pedigree. just another way for helmsley to keep himself relevant on tv. it's funny that the champ doesn't even have his own finisher. cesaro is so flat on the mic. i don't know how u can put him in a storyline, he just isn't cut out for it. i wanna like his character, but it's not possible. it's too bad that they're wasting the faction thing on the divas. only team bad holds any interest. charlotte looks like a man, and i couldn't care less about that irish chick. funny how new day is getting pops now, it's impossible not to like them. if they keep getting over even more, it might be the right time to make the switch to the nation of domination, but this is going so well, that i wouldn't mind seeing it play out for another year.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

So its taken 3 weeks but finally Team Paige gets a name and its not good at all. Far too many syllables so it can/will be shortened, which gives us "The SS".... *facepalm*. Still way way better than Team BAD though. 

WWE are far too obsessed with submissions.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My reaction when Heyman laid the B-word on Taker:









Probably the best part of the episode.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This week's Raw was fun, in my opinion.

There were so many fun things like Seth Rollins vs. Neville, the Diva matches were good, and the six-man tag team main event.

There's something about the last sequence of the main event that made me mark when Roman Reigns speared Sheamus. Both Reigns and Ambrose shined again and Randy Orton is Randy Orton and that's awesome.

Y'know, WWE doesn't seem to have any problems when John Cena is not around. The show feels different and it can breathe a bit. So, if Cena would retire, there should be no panic because WWE can still make a really fun and good show without him.

Closing, the Rowdy Roddy Piper tributes were tear-jerkers and heartfelt. Very well done by the WWE. May God rest his soul. Hot Rod rules!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

First Raw I watched in 3 weeks. Liked all the divas action. Piper tribute was great. The show was full of ups and downs, felt like a rollercoaster, but not bad overall.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a very good Raw, the 8 man tag and the main event were good, the Rollins vs. Neville and Heyman's promo were great, but the rest was missable. We're three weeks away from Summerslam and I feel like the stories don't progress, just one match announced?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Rollins will get a new finisher when he turns face, after he beats Trips. :trips5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Heyman with that "Bitch" line :cenaooh

Great fucking promo by him though, he could sell anything to anyone. Brock though should have been allowed to say at least one line IMO.

After what happened, have him say 'I'm coming for you Deadman', something like that, rather than just stand there yet again. Normally it would be ok, but considering how this feud has started, it should have been more.

Or have Heyman cut a promo, whilst next to him Brock is kicking the shit out of a jobber lol.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Heyman with that "Bitch" line :cenaooh
> 
> Great fucking promo by him though, he could sell anything to anyone. Brock though should have been allowed to say at least one line IMO.
> 
> ...


I was curious as to what you thought of Brock/Heyman last night since you've been excited about the angle. I think you might've been right about the WWE blowing their load on Brock/Taker already. I've got a feeling that Taker isn't showing up until Summerslam. I was underwhelmed by Brock just being there and doing nothing. Brock should've said or destroyed something. Brock is a beast and when he shows up, it should matter.

Rollins/Neville had a great match. RAW was alright but felt like filler for the most part. 

I :lol at Cesaro telling Owens to #WalkOwensWalk 

The main event was cool, but ultimately pointless. It didn't advance any stories.

The Piper tribute was nice. I liked Miz's shout out to the Piper's Pit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I was curious as to what you thought of Brock/Heyman last night since you've been excited about the angle. I think you might've been right about the WWE blowing their load on Brock/Taker already. I've got a feeling that Taker isn't showing up until Summerslam. I was underwhelmed by Brock just being there and doing nothing. Brock should've said or destroyed something. Brock is a beast and when he shows up, it should matter.


It's a good point TBH. Last night, one would think Brock would still be pissed, but he could at least be able to show it, give Taker a message, either physically by destroying a jobber, or verbally by simply saying Taker's 'days are numbered', anything. :shrug

Im sure Brock isn't on next week either (i could be wrong though), so if he isn't, and Taker isn't, then that is another week of nothing we have to deal with, and i hadn't thought of it until now, but maybe you could be right, and Taker isn't showing up until SS, but im sure he will at least be on the night before SS.

Or maybe he is on next week and simply cuts a promo. Don;t get me wrong, the brawl was/is fucking EPIC, but i just knew they would run out of ideas after that, it was just too big to follow up, of course both of them being on Raw not every week doesn't help matters.

Watch them come out and do something big now lol.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Xavier Woods was hilarious "Commentary again?!" :lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> Xavier Woods was hilarious "Commentary again?!" :lol


"KOFI'S THE FASTEST! BIG E'S THE BIGGEST! AND I'M THE STRONGEST!" :lol:lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*My review from last night*:



> - Rollins is the best chickensh** WWE Champion in a long time. The "Thank you, Rollins!" chant was LOL.
> 
> - I just don't care for Neville. All he does is flippy moves.
> 
> ...


Being a part of the 3 hour show was a drag thanks to the extra hour, but I enjoyed the show more than I would've watching it on TV. I need to attend WWE events more. Hearing the road of the crowd in person makes a huge difference!

- Vic


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like we reached a point where Smackdown is so irrelevant that no one bothered to open a thread (including me).


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> - After the Dvas match, Triple H did a great segment where he had the new Connor sign his WWE contract. Not sure if it was on TV or not?


What is this?


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


> "KOFI'S THE FASTEST! BIG E'S THE BIGGEST! AND I'M THE STRONGEST!" :lol:lol


"WHAT ARE THOSE?!"


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> What is this?


It was this. For whatever reason, they did it during commercial break.






- Vic


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Vic Capri said:


> It was this. For whatever reason, they did it during commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video shows why Triple H is awesome. Huge respect for him, Stephanie, Cody Rhodes, and the WWE as a whole.


----------

